# Rollcall!!! PLEASE NO CHIT CHAT



## tawasdave

Ok, someone on one of the other threads mentioned..and I agree..sometimes it really hard to follow who is who on these threads..even hard at times to decide if the person is M or F...lol...so how about a thread that is roll call only...it will be a help for those who get confused about who is who on a thread you can always go to this thread and hopefully look this info up...

Now..here are the rules...

1)This is a roll call thread ONLY...no chit chat back and forth..if you want to contact someone on this thread look for them in another thread or PM them..

2)Provide the following information:

     1)Name
     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
     3)Male or female
     4)Age
     5)Location
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
     8)Why are you on the singles thread?
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
    10) Include a picture (optional)
    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know

I hope everyone on the singles thread will sign up...its all about getting to know each other better.

NO DRAMA...just fun...


----------



## tawasdave

Ok...I will start

1) Name...Randy
2)Nicknames...TawasDave, Svenlonggrin (Dismates), Hoseman
3)Male
4)50
5) East Tawas, MI (half way between Bay City and Alpena right on Lake Huron)
6)Availability...In a relationship
7)I would say I have been to WDW approx 16 times..and DL 2 times
8)I am on singles thread because I am single..and when I joined I was not in a relationship
9)My Disney scale I would say is an 8...lots of Disney stuff around the house
10)


----------



## acm563

2)Provide the following information:

     1)NameAngy
     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)acm563, tarnishedhalo111, FGM, FGM-inlaw
     3)Male or femaleFemale
     4)Age45 years young
     5)LocationVA
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)Happily Single
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland (since 1999)I have lost track, it was 8 times in 2008 tho and once already in 2009
     8)Why are you on the singles thread?To meet up with other singles, male or female who enjoy my love of all things disney. I do not use this thread as a dating service....
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld10+
    10) Include a picture (optional)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




most recent pic..and I just realized the year is off on my camera, that was taken Jan.2009
    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know..I am not , nor have I ever been married to Tawasdave...lol....Carrie is NOT my biological child, but dronein7g is my 26 yr old son Genesis, aka


----------



## bound2travel

Here's my answers.

1)Name - Kristi

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - screen name is bound2travel as I'm BOUND 2 TRAVEL somewhere be it Disney or overseas

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - 41 and proud of it

5)Location - Florida

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - more times than I can remember to WDW - never to DL

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - to try to meet other people who also like Disney who might be available to meet up at Disney

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I'd say about a 6 or 7


----------



## sand2270

Ok I'll play...

     1)Name - Amy
     2)Nicknames used - Sand2270, Matterhorn calls me Sands and Sandy 
     3)Male or female - F
     4)Age - 38...but a young 38  
     5)Location - Tucson, AZ
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) -  divorced, single
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - DL not sure, probably more than 10.  WDW only twice, both times for conferences.  I have only been to Epcot, DTD and stayed at the Beach Club and CBR.  DisneySea Tokyo once.
     8)Why are you on the singles thread? - I wanted to meet some new people which I have!!
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - hmm...I would say a 7 or 8.
    10) Include a picture (optional) - me and Matty in Vegas, I am on the right.







    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I have a great 8-year-old DD who brings out the silly, young side of me.  I have had a long, possibly unhealthy crush on Scott Weiland (lead singer of Stone Temple Pilots and Velvet Revolver) since college.  I am a bit of a numbers geek and spend my days forecasting contact volumes for our call centers.  Oh...and I like beer, particularly our local brewer, Nimbus (still trying to figure out how to get a 6-pack with me to WDW in May)...but you all know that .


----------



## ahoff

Good idea, Randy.  My name is Augie, 55, divorced dad to two kids, one with me, one in college.  Live and work on Long Island.  On the old dismates I was Disdeadhead, as, besides Disney, there is a huge fondness for the Grateful Dead, as well as the other bands to follow in their footsteps.  Have been to DL once a long time ago, DW many times, but not enough.  There are several pictures on the photo thread (look for the blue bus or the big bananna).  On a scale of 1 - 10, I would say around 8.


----------



## CinRell

1)Name  Cindy
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)  Cin, Cindyrelly1975 (on yahoo), Miss Jackson if you're nasty (ok maybe not)
3)Male or female  pure princess
4)Age 33
5)Location  Heart of Rock N Roll.. cleveland, Ohio
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) 100% single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland 15-20... used to go annually at once a year but stopped after school and find it hard to get there much anymore
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  I'm single... used to post often.. recently made new friends and got in touch with old friends on the thread so I'm back just to chat with like minded-situationed people
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  8.  Used to be 10 but then decided I wanted a "big girl room" and my bedroom should be more relaxing than characters popping out of you from every nook and cranny
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know  - currently single by choice and becoming comfy with ME... and starting to like my ME time so much I just may stay single, very active in animal rescue, work in PR/journalism and ironically help run a very successful dating site.... so I watch people fall in love daily

c'est moi (and in avatar)
(I'm on the right.... one of my best girlfriends is on the left... at Put In Bay)


----------



## black562

1)Joe
     2)black562 or Timekeeper
     3)Male 
     4)Age 35
     5)Charleston, West Virginia
     6)Divorced, single
     7)Disneyland - 1 week trip.....Disney World - over 40 one-week trips.
     8)Looking for friends (and whatever happens happens)
     9)I'd have to say 9.5 since I do have a dedicated room.
    10) Picture is my avatar to the left and below.
    11) WDW was a place started by family trips, then by Father/Son trips until the untimely death of my Dad.  I go now to remember the fun times we had and create all new ones.  I know that he is always with me whenever I go back, it'll always be the Father/Son trip.


----------



## rebecca06261

1) Name...Rebecca (duh)
2)Nicknames...Reb, Becca, Rebby
3)Female
4)33
5) Spring Hill, FL by way of Atlanta, GA
6)Availability...single & never married/no kids- but I'm not looking, not interested in a relationship- just friendships!
7)I have been to wdw too many times to count. 
8)I became active on the singles thread about a year ago because it's fun! Now I mainly lurk 
9)My Disney scale I would say is an 6.5-7 (I'm not as crazy as you nutty people  )
10) you can see pics here, if you add me!


----------



## buena vista

1)Name Tom
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) buena vista, BV.
3)Male or female male
4)Age 43
5)Location Boston
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) divorced, in a relationship (w/mm4m  ) 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland you're kidding right?.. honestly I've lost count.. more than 20, less than 50.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? I joined the boards almost a year ago to prep for a solo trip and have made some wonderful relationships since then. As a single adult with no kids, it's been a gift to connect with other adults who love the Disney experience as much as I do.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 8ish. 
10) Include a picture (optional) in my avatar


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

1) RoseAnne
2) MOREMICKEYFORME=MM4M, RA-by Timmy
3) F
4) 35...bday on 01.21!!!
5) VT
6) Divorced, In a relationship W/BV-Tom... 
7) WDW 7+, DL 1
8) To meet other crazy people like me...it worked!!  
9) 7- I'm a freak, but not THAT bad!
10) See avatar
11) I have a great 16 yo daughter and a hilarious 5 year old son. (yes, I realize the age difference!)


----------



## Sha

1)Sha 
2)Sha & BelievesInFairies (BIF)
3)Female
4)40
5)Florida
6)Single
7)DisneyWorld: over 100 times and Disneyland: none (12/2009 first trip)
8)Because I am single and love Disney. Enjoy meeting friends to share the magic with.
9)8 or 9 (no dedicated room... yet)
10)


----------



## Bill Brown

1)Name - Bill Brown
     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - Bill Brown
     3)Male or female - male
     4)Age - 55
     5)Location - Clovis, California
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 25? at each
     8)Why are you on the singles thread? - share Disney park info and experiences with fellow singles
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - love of Disney parks 10; other Disney stuff 2
    10) Include a picture (optional)




    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Retirin' in October


----------



## Carrieannew

1)Name
*Carrie *
*Brat*
*PITA*

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
*I think it was the same as here carrieannew. I have lots of others*.

3)Male or female
*Female*

4)Age
*29.5 going to be 30 in July*  

5)Location
*Freakin Freezing Connecticut. Only temp as there is no doubt in my mind New England is not where I am meant to be*

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
*Happily Single*

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
*Never been to Disneyland that is one of my goals.
Disneyworld .. probably a dozen. I ended up with 6 trips in 2008. Good year if I do say so*.

8)Why are you on the singles thread?
*I have found many great friends here. To me its a tool for meeting new people. I know others use it as a tool for meeting potential mates. Thats great for them. *

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
*I would like to think I am a 7.999 
I love Disney World. It does not spill over into a love of all things Disney. I just love the feeling the World gives me*

10) Include a picture (optional)
*Just click on my myspace link below I have photos*

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
*I like to think I am an open book. 
My life is crazy. I am a single mother of a soon to be 11 year old  and between working a full time job and part time and taking college courses online.. thats my life. I squeeze Disney inbetween to keep from going nuts. 

I am sarcastic yet sensative. *


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> 2)Provide the following information:
> hope everyone on the singles thread will sign up...its all about getting to know each other better.
> 
> NO DRAMA...just fun...



     1)Name - Melanie 
     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - PirateMel
     3)Male or female - Female
     4)Age - 43 
     5)Location - Central Mass.
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
Divorced/Single
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 
       DL=0, DW = Lots
     8)Why are you on the singles thread? Meet new people, have some fun!
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 9.75
    10) Include a picture (optional)




    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
         Not sure right now


----------



## tsing

My turn...

     1)Name - Richard (also go by Rich)

     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - Tsing (my dog, pictures in the avatar)

     3)Male or female - Male

     4)Age - A (generally) young 53

     5)Location - California

     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Single

     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Probably six times to Disneyland.  Only once to DisneyWorld, with at least two more trips planned for this year.

     8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Originally signed up as a member for information on the Old Key West resort.  On the singles thread because that's the people I relate to, and looking for friendship.

     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - Probably a 5.  Moving up as a I accumulate more Disney stuff.

    10) Include a picture (optional) - 9 year old picture.  I'll try and get a recent one this year.


----------



## bb1955

1)Name - Rebecca but I go by Becky

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - Becky

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - 53

5)Location - Northern Va

6)Current availability   Divorced

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 42 WDW and 1 DL

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - to try to meet other people who also like Disney ---friendship and dating

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7

I have pictures...just can't upload them yet


----------



## Jenroc

1)Name : Jennifer
2)Nicknames used : Jenroc 
3)Male or female : Female
4)Age: only 44 
5)Location : London, Ontario, Canada (eh ?)
6)Current availability : Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland : over 30 times - some in each of the parks
8)Why are you on the singles thread? : to meet like minded "adults" (male and female) who understand the Disney thing.  I hope to make some life long friends and maybe even my prince. 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorldI would have to say I am somewhere between and 8 and a 9.  I can have an intelligent conversation about just about anything without mentioning Disney but when someone gets me going .... the evidence is there !  I am a Disney-aholic.
10) Include a picture (optional)I will insert a photo when my computer is working a bit better - too many problems right now with it.  I don't want to tick it off !!  lol


----------



## bailey3131

1)Name:  Nichole

2)Nicknames used:  Nichole, bailey3131

3)Male or female: Female

4)Age: 34

5)Location:  IL

6)Current availability: going through divorce

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland:10 DW and 
1DL

8)Why are you on the singles thread?: Looking for relationship

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 10 times infinity

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I have 4 wonderful Children


----------



## can84

Great idea!
1)Name: Christi
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): can84
3)Male or female: female
4)Age: 39
5)Location: New York
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: DW more than 10, never been to DL (but that may be a great idea to celebrate 40!)
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: Just to meet others who love DW too
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: somewhere between 7 & 8
10) Include a picture (optional): Have to upload something one of these days!
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know


----------



## Kimmielee

1)Name
*Kimmie*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
*Kimmielee*
3)Male or female
*Female*
4)Age
*47*
5)Location
*Lake Orion, MI (about 25 miles north of Detroit)*
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
*In a relationship with a man I've dated on/off for the last 7 years  *
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
*WDW - 10+, Disneyland - 0*
8)Why are you on the singles thread?
*Not on often - but I have made some wonderful friendships along the way over the past 3 years... I wish I had the time I used to have when DISMATES chat was running. Homework SUCKS!!*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
*7 - heading toward an 8... can't wait to share a romantic trip to Disney with my guy - doing Chicago first.*
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
*I have an amazing disney lovin little boy that is 9... he taught me how to love Disney like a child...  *


----------



## Disneyfan63

Here's mine:

1)Name: Jim
2)Nicknames used: Disneyfan63, Tiggerpal1963 (Dismates)
3)Male or Female: Male
4)Age: 45
5)Location: southern New Jersey/Philadelphia region
6)Current availability: single and unattached
7)How many times to Disney World or Disneyland: WDW--8; DL--1
8)Why am I on the singles thread?  To meet people who love Disney and possibly my princess
9)Scale from 1-10 my love of Disney...where 1 is "Walt Who?" and 10 is "my house could be mistaken for Disney World": 7 3/8
10)Include a picture (optional)
11)Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Can't think of anything right now.

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Figment

1)Name - Mike

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - I'm Cheshire Figment on all boards

3)Male or female - Male

4)Age - 68 (Official Dirty Old Man)

5)Location - 20 miles from WDW

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - widowed (check out here for details)

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyland  (10), WDW I've really lost count. 

8)Why are you on the singles thread?  I like to meet people

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - probably 11 

10) Include a picture (optional) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I normally work at Typhoon Lagoon two days a week, but currently at DHS.


----------



## corkery719

1. Mary
2. Mouse- SN corkery719
3. F
4. 43
5. Iowa
6. Married- happily
7.DL @ 20, WDW @ 1 (solo in Jan will be 2)
8. Solo trip
9. 8- however home is still not "disney enough"


----------



## Nanb

1)Name: Nannette (Nan)

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): Nanb

3)Male or female: female

4)Age: 44

5)Location: Las Vegas

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: DW once last Dec and goning back to AKL this Dec. (loved it). Disneyland 10+

8)Why are you on the singles thread?: Meet new people, encouragement to travel solo. Love hearing the stories... 

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 7+, still lots of other travel but love, love Disney. No disney room yet

10) Include a picture (optional): haven't figured out how to do this with just HTTP address yet ; see Avatar 

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:hmmm, love to travel Disney and all over especially nature/places to explore history, love live theatre and WDW today.

Nanb


----------



## TSBRN

1)Name: Tiffany

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): I answer to anything!

3)Male or female: Female

4)Age: 44 

5)Location: Erie, PA

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married):
Divorced & Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Have never been to Disneyland.  About 4 times to Disney World (not enough).  Hoping to change that in the future.

8)Why are you on the singles thread?:  I stop in now and then to read the threads.  I would like to meet friends to hang out with at Disney World.  I probably would never do a single trip...half the fun to me is having someone to laugh with and enjoy the parks with.  Open to meeting single Disney guys, but that is not my main purpose on here.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10       is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  I rate my love for Disney a 6 because I don't have any Disney "stuff" in my house and I really love the parks more so than all things Disney.  

10) Include a picture (optional): Attempted to change avatar, but it failed. Yes, I have a pic but have no idea how to add it on here!


----------



## Ragnrok23

1)Tony
     2)Ragnrok23
     3)Male 
     4)30
     5) Southeast Ma
     6) Separated
     7) About 12 times?
     8) I started on the singles thread when I was thinking of taking a solo trip
     9) I am probably a 7 on the Disney scale


----------



## DisTeach

)Name - Kristen

2)Nicknames used - Just Kristen lol

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - 26

5)Location - Chicago, IL

6)Current availability - Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disney World = 50+ and Disneyland = 1x.  I have some catching up to do!

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - I've been hanging around the Dis for a while, and I thought i'd check out the singles' thread to see who I may meet and find other people who are into all that is Disney as much as myself!

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 10 for SURE!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

1)Robert
2)GIR
3)Male
4)27
5)Saint Albans, WV, USA
6)Single
7)To Disney World once.
8)Uh...because I'm single. And I love Disney.
9)I'm somewhere between a 7-9.
10) http://gir-prototype.deviantart.com/art/Lime-Green-Grinning-Fool-ID-99424077
11) I love to cook, read, shop...play console video games....If you're curious if I enjoy something or it's one of my interests, just ask.


----------



## Puget Peach

tawasdave said:


> Ok, someone on one of the other threads mentioned..and I agree..sometimes it really hard to follow who is who on these threads..even hard at times to decide if the person is M or F...lol...
> 
> Now..here are the rules...
> 
> 1)This is a roll call thread ONLY...no chit chat back and forth..if you want to contact someone on this thread look for them in another thread or PM them..
> 
> 2)Provide the following information:
> 
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread?
> 
> I hope everyone on the singles thread will sign up...its all about getting to know each other better.
> 
> NO DRAMA...just fun...



I thought this was going to be about ADULTS and SINGLES who like to tour (or do tour) without KIDS   Darn!


----------



## sand2270

Puget Peach said:


> I thought this was going to be about ADULTS and SINGLES who like to tour (or do tour) without KIDS   Darn!



I'm reading the rules and it says nothing about no kids and many singles have kids...myself included.  Though it does say no chit chat or drama.


----------



## Carrieannew

Puget Peach said:


> I thought this was going to be about ADULTS and SINGLES who like to tour (or do tour) without KIDS   Darn!



Dont get your peaches in a bunch geez

Why would it be without kids? Many of the single adults have kids and the tour with and without.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

1)Name- Tracy
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)- Jadedbeauty with a number after it
3)Male or female- F
4)Age- 32
5)Location- Niagara Falls, NY
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)- in a relationship 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- WDW-8 or so times but I have never been to DL! Someday!
8)Why are you on the singles thread?- I have met some amazing people on these threads.  I like talking to, having fun, meeting up with, and vacationing with like-minded Disney-philes!!!!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- I would say 8 or so? I have Fantasia garden statues out front..LOL
10) Include a picture (optional)- I have never been known to bypass a chance to post a picture  




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know- I am just here to have fun and make friends, and share my love of Disney!


----------



## watank

1)Name:
Ken

2)Nicknames used:
watank

3)Male or Female:
Male

4)Age:
36 (soon to be 37)

5)Location:
Gaithersburg, MD

6)Current availability:
In the middle of a divorce

7)How many times to Disney World or Disneyland:
WDW-3, DL-0.

8)Why am I on the singles thread?
To find other people who love Disney. Found the boards while planning my first solo trip

9)Scale from 1-10 my love of Disney...where 1 is "Walt Who?" and 10 is "my house could be mistaken for Disney World":
7-8

10)Include a picture





11)Anything else you may think someone may want to know:
I drink a lot of coffee (people at work have threatened an intervention ), also love chocolate. For someone who works in IT, I'm a slooow typer.


----------



## kgle

1)Name
*Kara*

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)

3)Male or female
*Female!*

4)Age
*25*

5)Location
*Indianapolis*

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
*Single*

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
*Never ever, going for the first time in May*

8)Why are you on the singles thread?
*Just interested in meeting other single parents or singles  It would be nice to meet up with others when I go as well!*

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
*Let's say 7. I am sure it will go up after we visit the world, but I have always loved Disney everything. Rylan's room was all Pooh when he was born and I have always been a sucker for The Little Mermaid and Sleeping Beauty! My very first date was to see Toy Story LOL*

10) Include a picture (optional)





Back when my hair was shorter and lighter





More recent


11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
Just a working single mom, in school full time. I am applying to the nursing program for the Spring 2010 semester


----------



## tawasdave

bump


----------



## BlueBay

1) Tom
2) N/A
3) Male
4) 26
5) Chicago
6) Single
7) 15
8) Kill Time at Work 
9) 10


----------



## JohnEric

1)Name
*John*

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
*None of which I am aware*  

3)Male or female
*Male*

4)Age
*Almost 42*

5)Location
*Sunny Florida*

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
*Single*

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
*Many times to WDW, never to Disneyland*

8)Why are you on the singles thread?
*To meet fun and interesting people (so far, everyone has been!)*

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
*Hmmm... probably around 7 or so... mostly due to the parks!*

10) Include a picture (optional)





11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
*Favorite park is MK... I have two furry roommates... I have a great fondness for British Television... and I *really* like apples*


----------



## nurse.darcy

1)Name - Darcy
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - nurse.darcy and skyyhiflygirl
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 47
5)Location - Somewhere Over The Rainbow
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - I will take a rain check on this one
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyworld 5 times - Disneyland way too many times to count.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - At first cause I was single looking for like minded singles - now because I have real friends here
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I am probably an 8
10) Include a picture (optional)





11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I jump out of planes, I have a cat that thinks she is a dog, and I am currently singlehandedly attempting to keep the leisure travel industry afloat (translation: I travel for fun a lot)


----------



## scooby9932

1)Name - Dawn

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - scooby9932, scooby

3)Male or female - female

4)Age - 39

5)Location - Baton Rouge, LA

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Divorced, Single - Mom of beautiful DD, 19, who I've successfully converted into a Disney nut!  

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyworld 12 times - Disneyland 20+ times, but not since 1989

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Have been lurking a bit, trying to get up my nerve for a solo trip.  Hope to find other singles who love Disney like I do. None of my friends understand my obsession! 

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - About an 8, don't have the room, but LOVE the parks and movies

10) Include a picture (optional) - I'm at work right now & unable to post pictures (Websense!), but you can see some in my TR (link in siggie)

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:  My DD is my best friend/travel buddy, I love my furbaby, Rufus, I have a huge fondness for verbal banter & puns , I work fulltime at a "job", but make jewelry on the side.


----------



## ttester9612

My Turn

1)Name:  Teresa

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  ttester9612, T, TT or Double Trouble  

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age: 52 but acts like 40

5)Location - Maryland

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Widow

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: more times than I can remember to WDW - never to DL

8)Why are you on the singles thread?  to meet other people who LOVE Disney, which I've meet a few already

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for WDW - I'm an 8

19) Include a Pic: Numerous are posted on the Photo Thread


----------



## starrzone

1)Name
Cathy
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
starrzone, drivin
3)Male or female
Female
4)Age
26, soon to be 27 (in a week!)
5)Location
East Coast of Canada (NOT Toronto! That is NOT Eastern Canada!!!)
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
WDW- 7
DL- 1
DL Paris-1 
8)Why are you on the singles thread?
I want to converse with singles with similar interests in a safe, clean, fun environment
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
I'd say 7; I'm not really into Disney "stuff" other than photo albums, picture frames and other photo- related merchandise. However, I absolutely   the theme parks!
10) Include a picture (optional)





 Royal Caribbean's version of a Lapu Lapu!
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
I love traveling! Oh, and reading; they often go hand in hand.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bump, don't want this rollcall to get lost. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nudge


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

1)Name:  Eric

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  SyracuseWolvrine, PsychoFreakGoalie, or for those that are familiar with the USCHO boards, I'm Eric on there

3)Male or female - Male

4)Age: 26

5)Location - Technically, Kissimmee FL ... but since nobody really knows where Kissimmee is, I usually say Orlando FL... although I spend enough time in Bay Lake FL that it feels like home sometimes

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: DL once so far (going back in Sept), DW well, I'm on my 3rd visit, but this particular visit has lasted 4 years

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Single, and not actively looking, but if I happen to find someone, that's cool

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for WDW - 8 or 9 ... although it's more random trivia than household decorations


----------



## jadedjojo

1)Name Jodi
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) Jadedjojo
3)Male or female female
4)Age 27 physically, 10 mentally  
5)Location Central Florida, 30 minutes from the mouse
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland To the parks- countless!  Been going almost weekly since I was three.  I've had an annual pass for the past eight years.  On-site stays... a LOT.  See signature.  
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet some new Disney pals!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 10!
10) Include a picture (optional)
My first visit:



A more recent visit, trying to steal Pooh's honey (shhh!) :




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know I love photography, Disney cruising, and Fort Wilderness!


----------



## MyMuse

Ahh, a thread, I can follow!  


1)Name - Michele 

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - MyMuse

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - 36 (shortly to be 37!)  

5)Location - New Jersey (the NYC part, not the Philly part)

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single 

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - good question! maybe 5-7? to WDW; never been to DL

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - found it planning a solo trip for my 37th bday to WDW

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - hmmm....6? I'm hoping after this first-time-on-site-all things-disney-trip, it will be closer to a 9!  

10) Include a picture - now in my avatar (I like taking pictures in front of iconic things)

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I'm not a character disney person, though I don't mind seeing them! I'm more of a theme park/special events person. Hmmm, no kids and I'm left-handed. That's good enough, right?


----------



## PictureJumpr

1)Name  Heather
     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)  This one is about it...
     3)Male or female   Female
     4)Age   33
     5)Location   Houston, TX
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)  Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland  This April will be #14 to WDW; DL once
     8)Why are you on the singles thread?  My mother keeps reminding me that I am an 'Adult' so when I saw the word I clicked on it to see what it might be all about...  
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld   9.9999 ...  not that much decor in the house but otherwise... sheesh!
    10) Include a picture (optional)








    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know  I dunno... I don't like olives?


----------



## jamstew

1)Name - Jamie
     2)Nicknames used - jamstew
     3)Male or female - female
     4)Age - older than dirt (63)
     5)Location - central Texas
     6)Current availability - divorced, not looking & not interested
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld - 6, Disneyland -  0
     8)Why are you on the singles thread? - I thought I was on the "adult & solo travelers" forum (and I'm an adult who travels solo) 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - Parks 10, house 1 (I have a  couple of Disney throws
10) Post a picture  I don't have any handy


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

1) Casey
2) none
3) Female
4) 24
5) Central NY
6) Single
7) I've been to WDW at least 15 times but it could be more never been to DL 
8) I love Disney nad I'm single why not
9)Prolly 8-9 but I have to give most the credit to my mom I inherited at least half of those points 
10)


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

1)Name :Jina
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): Goofy4Disney!
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 44
5)Location: Boston
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): widowed/single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Disneyland never   And Disney World 9 times.  Hopefully a trip coming up soon.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? So I can share my love for Disney with people that don't think I'm crazy for feeling about it as I do. 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 10!  I don't have an entire room dedicated, but I certainly say I'm a 10 on the scale.  It's all I think about.
10) Include a picture (optional)


----------



## lauritagoddess

1)Name - Laura
2)Nicknames used - laurita, lauritagoddess
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 36
5)Location - NYC
6)Current availability - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld - DisneyWorld - 5, Disneyland - 1 
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - To meet other single travellers.   
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - The Disney parks I'd say 9-10, the rest maybe a 6
10) Post a picture (optional) 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I was never a big Disney lover when I was younger, but I'm a total Disney convert  now.  I'm a single mom and I've taken my 6.5 year old son to Disney several times, but I'm planning my first solo trip now


----------



## FLChick

1)Name - Charlotte

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - FLChick on here; Charlee17, USFBullsChick, and Mahana on other places

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - Just turned 29 on the 8th 

5)Location - Florida - about 40 minutes west of the mouse

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyland none but too many times to count for Disney World

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Umm cause I'm single

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - umm maybe an 8 or so - I'm no good at scales like this

10) Include a picture (optional) - I would if I knew how to include one on here 

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - umm I'm new the DisBoards


----------



## Mickeyflower

1)Susan
2)Disneysue & Mickeyflower
3)female
4)36  
5)Golden California!
6)Single
7)DisneyWorld I'm almost ashamed to say it.............1     Disneyland More times than I can count
8)See #6  
9) I'm going to go with 7 because I actually have very little Disney paraphernalia in my house but my insides RADIATE DISNEY FREAK!!!  
10) I'm told I can't torture people with my mug until I've done 10 posts.  Until that day here I am  
11) Uhm..............My kitty's name is Rajah?


----------



## SCQ86

1)Sue
2) SCQ86
3)female
4)42
5) Chicago
6)Single
7)WDW - Stop counting after 10
8) Cause I don't like feeling like I'm the only single person going to WDW
9)On the scale...I'm a 7..purse, phone disney....home...see if you can find the hidden mickey....cause I keep losing them in the mess!
10) At the office sneaking a peek at the dis....visit my myspace:  www.myspace.com/suecq86
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Avid scrapper and photographer...and a big boy scout volunteer!


----------



## PirateMel

SCQ86 said:


> 1)Sue
> 2) SCQ86
> 3)female
> 4)42
> 5) Chicago
> 6)Single
> 7)WDW - Stop counting after 10
> 8) Cause I don't like feeling like I'm the only single person going to WDW
> 9)On the scale...I'm a 7..purse, phone disney....home...see if you can find the hidden mickey....cause I keep losing them in the mess!
> 10) At the office sneaking a peek at the dis....visit my myspace:  www.myspace.com/suecq86
> 11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Avid scrapper and photographer...and a big boy scout volunteer!



Woo Hoo - welcome fellow scrapper. 
Melanie


----------



## tawasdave

nudge


----------



## TooncesTDC

1)Name - *Scott*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) -*TooncesTDC*
3)Male or female - *M*
4)Age - *37*
5)Location - *Chicago (far north suburbs)*
6)Current availability - *Married to a fraidy-cat Disney lover*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - *5 times to DW*
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - *We're on the adults thread because we need to find other child-free couples like like travelling to Disney!*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - *I'll say a 7... I don't have all the stuff at home, but I know the parks like the back of my hand.*

Picture coming when I have enough posts...


----------



## toocherie

1)Name - *Cheryl*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) -*toocherie on all boards*
3)Male or female - *F*
4)Age - *51*
5)Location - *Southern California--15 min. from Disneyland!*
6)Current availability - *Single*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld *1, but going again in March and October!*or Disneyland - *more times than I can count--I have a premium annual pass, and have been going since I was three or so*
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - *Initially to learn some tips on solo park-going;  but wouldn't mind finding a male Disney lover to enjoy the parks with!  I have lots of Dis girlsfriends (see the DL board and the "Girls' Only" trip threads
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - At this point I would have to say a 10--in addition to a bunch of Disney stuff at home, and jewelry, I own both a DVC interest at SSR and as of yesterday GCV!

Here's a pic:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry the pic is so big--I'm not good at re-sizing--but notice the Mickey earrings?  (QVC!)
Other than that--just wanted to say I enjoy the Dis and all the friends I've met here!*


----------



## LionessPrincess

1)Name Katie
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) LionessPrincess
3)Male or female female
4)Age 20
5)Location BC Canada Go  'Nucks! and Flames! ( from Alberta originally!)
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) happily single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland Many....since I was a baby!
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet new people and get my Disney fix! 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld ummm 7-8?
10) Include a picture (optional) cant dont have enuf posts!
11) I am in my third year of my RN degree, and I have 5 little hay munchers (horses) and these two things make it pretty difficult to go ANYWHERE haha!


----------



## BlueBay

LionessPrincess said:


> 1)Name Katie
> 2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) LionessPrincess
> 3)Male or female female
> 4)Age 20
> 5)Location BC Canada Go  'Nucks! and Flames! ( from Alberta originally!)
> 6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) happily single
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland Many....since I was a baby!
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet new people and get my Disney fix!
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld ummm 7-8?
> 10) Include a picture (optional) cant dont have enuf posts!
> 11) I am in my third year of my RN degree, and I have 5 little hay munchers (horses) and these two things make it pretty difficult to go ANYWHERE haha!



Hi Katie, how are you doing?  Welcome to Disboards!  Do you have any trips planned?


----------



## LionessPrincess

Unfortunatly no.....however once I am done school I think I will be planning one for then so next year sometime hopefully!


----------



## Floydian

1) Name - Brad 
2) Nicknames - Floydian, plus Gilmour and Kibo in most online games
3) Male or female - Male
4) Age - 39 years, 11 months, 11 days (as of this post)
5) Location - 40 minutes from the magic
6) Current availability - Re-Single (formerly known as Divorced), not looking and probably should
7) How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - I grew up in Southern California and I live in Orlando now so, umm, it's impossible to count!!!
8) Why are you on the singles thread? - I'm an adult with no kids, I like Disney a lot, and my World of Warcraft hobby (j/k...I quit that 2 years ago) hasn't gotten me very far socially
9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7
10) Include a picture (optional)
Me and my best friend a few years back




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - 
Well if you check my profile, you'll see I've been around a while. I actually would have several thousand more posts if not for a series of changes and crashes on the site in the early 00's. Anyway, I found the site nearly ten years ago now while researching for my Honeymoon, which thanks in large part to these Boards (or the few they had back then), was a fantastic vacation, providing memories that will last a lifetime, which is more than can be said for that marriage.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Name - Ryan

Nicknames - MaleDisneyBeliever for DIS and Costy in the real world.

Male

Age - 22

Location - England, UK

In a relationship

This will be trip number 6!

Singles thread? It says Adults and Solo Travellers... not single people!  

Ummm... I've watched 8 Disney movies in the last 4 days, just glued and hung a iIsney jigsaw in the spare room and the living room is host to a vast Disney Snowblobe collection. You do the math!


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Sorry.... forgot to subscribe.


----------



## brie182

1)Name Brie
2)Nicknames used  brie182
3)Male or female female
4)Age 31
5)Location New England
6)Current availability single never married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld: never know how to answer this. 5 times visiting 2 summers working in Fantasyland
8)Why are you on the singles thread? meet new people, see what happens
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 8
10) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Have a 5 year old daughter


----------



## ErikDee326

1)Name - Erik
2)Nicknames used - Erikdee326
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 27
5)Location - Boston, Ma
6)Current availability - Single 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - ummm, more than 12
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Meet other adults that wont think I'm crazy for liking WDW and being over 27, LOL
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I think a 7


----------



## Belle1962

1)Name Louann  

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) 

3)Male or female female

4)Age 47 

5)Location GA

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) divorced

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland? DW--more than 30; DL-0 

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Lurking

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  8 -- lots of Disney stuff throughout but a room dedicated to Beauty and the Beast
10) Include a picture (optional) 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:
introvert until I get to know you (which has led to some people thinking I am standoffish, stuck up, etc.); but once I know you--watch out--I have a warped sense of humour and you never know when it might come out!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Weclome


----------



## LindaR

Wow! I haven't been here for a while....

1. Linda
2. LindaR or LindaRaj
3. female
4. will be 47 in three weeks
5. New Mexico
6. divorced
7. LOTS of times to WDW and DL and once to DisneylandParis
8. when I have the time I like to read about other singles who like Disney
9. gosh....and 8 or 9
10. picture in avatar (me and my daughter) 
11. I can be kinda shy sometimes


----------



## Floydian

LindaR said:


> Wow! I haven't been here for a while....
> 10. picture in avatar (me and my daughter)



Welcome back...and...which is which in that picture?  

_Not that I'm trying to be nice or anything. I don't do things like that. It's just a really small picture, and my eyes are getting worse with age, and the lighting is bad in here, and..._


----------



## jewjubean

1)Name- Julia
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)- Jewjubean, Bean, JuJu
3)Male or female- Female
4)Age-20 
5)Location- Lafayette LA 
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)- Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland?- WDW - 3 Times
8)Why are you on the singles thread? It seems like a fun place to meet new people!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld-15!
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know- Im Young but I love disney!!!


----------



## iLOVEmickey1

1)Name - Jen
2)Nicknames used - iLOVEmickey
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - 25
5)Location - NYC
6)Current availability - Single 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - I lost count after 10 
8)Why are you on the singles thread? -I was planning a trip, and decided to stay! 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7 or 8!


----------



## Koda Bear

1 - Joanne
2 - Koda Bear
3 - Female
4 - 40
5 - Spotswood, NJ
6 - Single
7 - DW - 10; DL -1; DC -1
8 - Just checking 
9 - LOVE Disney - my Christmas ornaments are mostly Disney trip related


----------



## Nefferz

)Name: Mary

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):

3)Male or female: Female

4)Age: 44

5)Location: New England

6)Current availability: Divorced

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld: 7 or 8

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Hmm.. not there yet- I'm going to have to go check that one out, I guess.  

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: Probably about a 7.

10) Include a picture (optional): Nothing terribly recent

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I am planning a trip to WDW in September with my two teen boys.  I am SOOOO excited!


----------



## Floydian

Hello everyone!



jewjubean said:


> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld-15!



15?!?! WOW! That's cool! In a creepy, "Mickey Mouse Stalker" kinda way.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Hi Ladies 32 YO male from Philadelphia Pa looking to meet some single female friends .


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

iLOVEmickey1 said:


> 1)Name - Jen
> 2)Nicknames used - iLOVEmickey
> 3)Male or female - Female
> 4)Age - 25
> 5)Location - NYC
> 6)Current availability - Single
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - I lost count after 10
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread? -I was planning a trip, and decided to stay!
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7 or 8!



Just wanted to say hi


----------



## Disney_rider

Something went wrong with my links will repost


----------



## GrumpyOne

1)Name: Eric
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) N/A
3)Male or female: Male
4)Age: 40
5)Location: Egypt (sand, camels, pyramids)
6)Current availability: Separating. Living overseas adds multiple levels of complexity when two people are trying to split amicably and fairly.
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: 6 times to DL, four to WDW
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Not really looking but you never know
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: Call it a 6 or 7. I have a few Disney things out and about and I appreciate a lot about Disney.
10) Include a picture: http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/6750GrumpyOne.jpg This is right before a technical dive, one of my hobbies, as I was checking the tanks I was about to use.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Eric,
First, let me say welcome!
Egypt is one of my top two places to visit. 
My friend's wife got a job there a few years ago as a teacher and they sold everything to live there. They love it. I am sooo jealous!


----------



## sand2270

removing the chit chat


----------



## tawasdave

Please folks...I created this thread as a rollcall only thread...if you want to chit chat (as we all love to do)..please use PM or use the other threads...before this one gets overloaded ....Thanks..


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

1)Name: Jessica or Jess or J
2)Nicknames used: Just the one here on the DIS
3)Sex: Girly Girl
4)Age: 25
5)Location: Norman, OK (where the wind comes sweeping down the plain!)
6)Current availability: Semi-dating, but not married or committed
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW - 4, DL - um, a lot...lived in Oceanside, CA as a child
8)Why are you on the singles thread? 'Cause the Disney for Families thread makes me feel guilty while planning the grown-ups only trip
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 6 
10) Include a picture: Look down...
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I'm raising my cousin (DS3), I love to travel (NYC and WDW are two fave spots), I'm a family girl, I'm a singer and a huge nerd!!!

Yea!!  My senior picture from the University of Oklahoma last May!!





And here I am looking nerdy (and not quite as nice) with DS and DNiece at last year's P&PP.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

I just want to say so many super attractive women here and some of the older women look great for there ages.


----------



## jordancej

1)Name: *Christine*
2)Nicknames used: *Diser08*
3)Sex: *Female*
4)Age: *40*
5)Location: *SW of Houston, Texas*
6)Current availability: *Divorced/Single*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: *WDW - 5, DL - 0*
8)Why are you on the singles thread? *Meet like minded folks who have the love of Disney as i do!!*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: *10, but i dont have decorated rooms!! *
10)Include a picture: *See below....*
11)Anything else you may think someone may want to know: *hmm... i love Disney??*


----------



## tawasdave

Nudge


----------



## WDWTigger72

1)Name: *Rich*
2)Nicknames used: *Forgot nickname on dismates*
3)Sex: *Male*
4)Age: *36*
5)Location: *Boston, Massachusetts*
6)Current availability: *Single*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: *WDW - 14, DL - 0*
8)Why are you on the singles thread? 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: *8-9, Some decoration in rooms*
10)Include a picture: *(Attached Below)*
11)Anything else you may think someone may want to know:


----------



## WDmommyof4

1)Name: Kathleen
2)Nicknames used: none that I know of lol
3)Sex: Female
4)Age: 27
5)Location: Tallahassee, FL.
6)Current availability: Single and content.
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW - 9, DL - 0
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Friends and whatever will be will be.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: pretty much a 10, I am currently in the process of decorating each room of my new home in a different movie theme lol.
10)Include a picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11)Anything else you may think someone may want to know: 
I am a true Irish girl, I am incredibly independent, run my own freelance writing business, and am a single mom of 4 boys. The above information is usually enough to scare most of the men off  .


----------



## cannonballer

1)Jason
2)Cannonballer / Chasm4u / Dragon / ljeart
3)Male
4)34
5)Chattanooga Tennessee
6)Married (one year in may)
7)NONE (this will change in the first week of june)
8)I didnt know I was on the singles thread. I thought I was in the adults travel section
9)7
10) no thanks on the pic.
11) I am an artist adn think of Walt Disney as an artist NOT as a commercial style animator!

P.S. maybe we should also put in our horoscope signs, some of us are into that so...
12) Libra


----------



## tsukata

TsuKata in most places, myTsuKata if TsuKata is taken
Female
30
Gurnee, IL
Married (open relationship)
5ish
Well, it's moreso because it's the adults thread.  We don't have kids, we have no plans to have kids, but we love Disney.  We're hoping to meet some folk in our area that won't think us crazy for our Disney World love.
6.5 - I'm strongly avoiding the urge to decorate my house in Disney.
I'm not allowed to post images or links yet, but my user icon has a tiny one, or click the links in my sig file to see more of me. 
We listen to tons of Disney podcasts (well, tons of podcasts in general). 
 Libra


----------



## extraredstuff

1) Name
*Sarah*

2) Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)

3) Male or female
*Female*

4) Age
*31*

5) Location
*NC, but grew up in Massachusetts*

6) Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
*Single*

7) How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
*I'm gonna copy the other poster's answer and say I've been to WDW more then 20, but less than 50, but have never been to DL*

8) Why are you on the singles thread?
*Well I'm single, but mostly I use this forum to get ideas for solo trips...*

9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
*If judging by my house, 2..... but if judging in general, 20*

10) Include a picture (optional)
*I might be missing something easy (since other's have this figured out), so here's a link to my public FB page, http://www.facebook.com/people/Sarah-Callahan/827750042?sid=0*

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
*I'm currently obsessing on how many more DVC points I need, and where *


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

1)Name Mike 
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) N/a
3)Male or female male
4)Age 32
5)Location Philadelphia 
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Single and ready to mingle 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland 11 world only
8)Why are you on the singles thread? to meet ladies 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 7
10) Include a picture (optional) more pics on www.myspace.com/disneyandphilliesfan 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know I come off as a bad person from what I am told but give me a chance and you will be very happy you did .


----------



## Courtney88

1) Name: Courtney

2) Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): Don't have any

3) Male or female: Female

4) Age: 20 (soon to be 21!)

5) Location: Michigan

6) Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Um, this is a singles thread, right?... haha

7) How many times have you been to Disney World or Disneyland: I've yet to go to Disneyland, although it is one of my life goals to visit all the Disney parks. I've been to WDW 5 times plus a brief stint with the College Program.

8) Why are you on the singles thread?: Well... I'm single... and I like Disney. Fairly good reasons, yes?

9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: Hmm.... 8?

10) Include a picture (optional)





11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Just ask if there is!


----------



## MarylandPirate

1) Name: Mark

2) Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): MarylandPirate

3) Male or female: Alpha Male lol  

4) Age: 47

5) Location: Maryland 

6) Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Divorced

7) How many times have you been to Disney World or Disneyland:  30+ times to WDW...DL 0. My dream is to visit all the other parks.

8) Why are you on the singles thread?: Make friends

9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 8

10) pic of little ole me in Playa Del Carmen






11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:  Your life can be summed up in one of two Disney characters......you're either Tigger or Eeyore. You choose your life and destiny, I choose to be a Tigger! lol


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

1) Mel
2)WDW, Blue Fairy
3)Female
4)46
5)The Edge of Normal
6)Happily Ever After--Married
7)25+ WDW 3+ DL
8)Since DH and I were FRIENDS on the Singles Thread and later married...thought I would see some familiar names today!  Keeping this thread going!
9) Disney in every room at home.  Met DH for the first time in front of ME desk at MCO, Dated at Disney, Got Engaged at Disney and Married in the WP.
Seems like about a 12 or so...
11) Make new Disney friends.....they will always understand you!


----------



## Quacktatty

Name: Melissa
Nickname:  Quacktatty
Sex: Female
Age: 27
Location: CT
Current availability: Single
How many times have you been to DisneyWorld? 5 or 6 Disneyland? 4 or 5
Why are you on the singles thread?  Why not?
Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 6 - I love the parks but I'm not a general Disney fanatic


----------



## dissy_dee

Name: Dee
Nickname: 
Sex: Female
Age: 46
Location: AL
Current availability: Single
How many times have you been to DisneyWorld? 6-7 Disneyland? 0
Why are you on the singles thread? Why not? Would love to meet a nice Disney loving guy.
Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 8 
Want to know more PM me.
__________________


----------



## ctdisneyfreak

Sonya

Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): ctdisneyfreak or ctgirllovesdisney (old name)
Male or female: Female

Age: 34

Location: West Hartford, CT

Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Engaged

How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: 10 with the 11th coming up in October
Why are you on the singles thread? I have done a three solo trips and just to talk to other Disney freaks!
Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 7 1/2


----------



## BigRedGoat

I'm bored, so I'll play.


1)Ryan Oswald
2)Ozzy & BigRedGoat/BRG(Stemming from my old car, a 2004 Red Pontiac GTO. GTOs are commonly referred to as "Goats")
3)Male
4)26
5)Long Island, NY
6)Single
7)WDW about 10 times, 4 times since 2004.
8)I'm single, I'm here, what more do you want?
9)8. I love the park more than the toons
10) Me and my friend Diana on BTMRR




A few too many at the remnants of what used to be Pleasure Island:




A running theme, Me and Booze.




11)I am a massive theme park addict, and a extremely dedicated drag racer. That's my current car in my signature, 2004 Impulse Blue GTO making around 440 horsepower. I also enjoy a a drink every now and then, lol.


----------



## Slugworth

1) T.R.
2) T.R.
3) Male
4) 32
5) Winter Garden, FL
6) Single
7) Annual Passholder, I try to visit at least twice a month.
8) Looking for single females who enjoy Disney World as much as I do.
9) 8
10) I'll show you a picture of me if  you want one.
11) I'm up for doing anything at the parks at any time.


----------



## APB513

1)Name - Angela

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - APB513 or Motownmama

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - 40

5)Location - Ypsilanti

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyworld - 5 times and Disneyland - many times in childhood

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - To meet people who share my love of Disney  

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 9 - if I had the money, it would be a 10!


----------



## ncsbracergp94

1)Steve
     2)ncsbracergp94 < on YouTube w/Disney Vids  
     3)Male
     4)25
     5)Allentown, PA
     6)In a relationship but not married _yet_
     7)Disney World 5 times, Never been to Disney Land
     8)My bad I thought this was singles and or adults w/o kids
     9)/Between 8 and 9 rising steadily to a 10+
    10)Wish I could but I'm apparently too new (post count too low)
    11)Naomi and I own at Bay Lake Tower


----------



## connorsmom911

1)Name: Tracey
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): connorsmom911
3)Male or female: F
4)Age: 37
5)Location: Ontario, Canada (about 2 hrs from Buffalo, NY)
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Divorced and Single! 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: DL=0, DW=9, DLP=1
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Meet like-minded friends and maybe my prince one day 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 8...doesn`t rule my life, but don`t get me started if you don`t want to hear about it!
10) Include a picture (optional): see below
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Twilight is slowly beginning to rival my Disney obsession.  Also I like tattoos...I have a few, and I`m getting a few more.


----------



## ErikDee326

Im going to try again and see if this time the pic works

1)Name - Erik
2)Nicknames used - Erikdee326
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 27
5)Location - Boston, Ma
6)Current availability - Single 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - ummm, more than 12 to WDW only
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Meet other adults that wont think I'm crazy for liking WDW and being over 27, LOL
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I think a 7, there are a lot of hidden mickeys


----------



## tinkerbell87512

1)Name - Cheryl

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - n/a

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - 22 in May

5)Location - Southern New Hampshire

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland -  WDW-->10 

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - to meet other people who share the love of Disney

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - lets say an 8






Anything else you wanna know just PM me!


----------



## jeffl34

1)Name Jeff
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) jeffl34...my friends all call me lenny
3)Male or female male
4)Age 32
5)Location western mass
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- Disneyworld around 10ish and disneyland 1
8)Why are you on the singles thread? friends
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- 6 goes up to 10 right before a trip
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know- can not wait till May,,,i need a vaca bad


----------



## Carrieannew

jeffl34 said:


> 1)Name Jeff
> 2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) jeffl34...my friends all call me lenny
> 3)Male or female male
> 4)Age 32
> 5)Location western mass
> 6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) single
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- Disneyworld around 10ish and disneyland 1
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread? friends
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- 6 goes up to 10 right before a trip
> 10) Include a picture (optional)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know- can not wait till May,,,i need a vaca bad



right before the trip... you've been a 10 for over a month at least


----------



## BrizMarc

1)Name - Marc
2)Nicknames used - BrizMarc
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 26
5)Location - Brisbane, Australia
6)Current availability - Single
7)How many times have you been -  First Disneyland/WDW trip being planned now. Disneyland Paris 1 time.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - To hang out and meet new people.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney... 10! its love everything Disney
10) Include a picture 







11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Just ask me!


----------



## dmxwidget

1)Name - Matt
2)Nicknames used - None
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 19 (1 month then I'm 20)
5)Location - Pittsburgh/Chicago
6)Current availability - Single
7)How many times have you been - I have been to WDW too many times to count.  Twice to DL
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - To hang out and meet new people, meet up at the parks
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney... 10! its love everything Disney...I am in process of decorating with all kinds of Disneyana.
10) Include a picture 

We had to make a Muppet for one of our classes...mine was a kid at Disney.






I am in the white chef jacket.





11.  Not much...let me know if you want to meet up sometime for a meal, a ride or a show.


----------



## cbrooks45

1)Name - Chris
2)Nicknames used - None
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 33
5)Location - Forney, TX by way of Brockton Mass.
6)Current availability - Married
7)How many times have you been - Once, just last week
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - saw the part about adults who love disney and they got hooked on some of the interesting threads. 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney... Probably 6ish but growing.  
10) Include a picture


----------



## SusanWasHere

1)Susan
2)SusanWasHere
3)female
4)37
5)Jackson, NJ
6)Current availability:  single
7)May will be my 10th trip to WDW, 11th trip in August
8)Fun to chat with people in similar situations
9) 9.999 LOL
10) pic below!
11) I love to ski and love my siamese cats


----------



## missygayle

1)Name-Melissa
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) missygayle on both (just about anywhere)
3)Male or female-Female
4)Age-38
5)Location-Kansas
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)divorced (don't you just become single again after a certain amount of time?)
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland-WDW 24 next one's in May, DL sadly only once
8)Why are you on the singles thread?-meet people, see what activities are going on, etc
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld-Probably an 8 or 9 although I have scaled down a lot lately.
10) Include a picture (optional)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## spider0215

1)Name-Doris
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)-spider0215
3)female
4)Age-45
5)Location-St louis, mO
6)Current availability- divorced,  
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- planning first trip in Sept.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Checking it out
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld-8
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know-animal lover, 3 cats and 1 very spoiled Cocker Spaniel. My first cat was a calico named Cinderella who unfortunately is no longer with us.


----------



## 3_disprincesses

1)Theresa
2)3_disprincesses;3disprin
3)Old Fashioned Lady
4)45
5)Monroe, LA
6)Divorced
7)Disneyworld 5x, Disneyland 0
8)I'm here to meet other singles who would like to meet in WDW just to hangout together while our kids have a great time.  
9)Although my home is not decorated in a Disney theme I would still consider myself an 8...read all I can and love planning the next trip I've yet to schedule!
10) Nah...no picture
11) Just that I have a 17 year old princess getting ready to leave home for college so it will be just me and the 5 year old looking for new friends


----------



## Hallowishes

1)Name: Jeni
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  Fascion216, Horror216.
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 27
5)Location:  the suburbs of cleveland, ohio
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) SINGLE... Just got out of a 6 year relationship.  
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- ive only been to disneyland once.  ive been to disneyworld close to 50 times.
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  to meet some cool people.  and to hope that theres some people around who want to meet up on my 11 day solo trip (sept. 28 - oct. 9)
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  probably a 9.  my house isnt all decked out but everyone who knows me, knows my obsession!
10) Include a picture (optional):


----------



## Nimbusteach

1)Name: Kelli

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): Nimbusteach

3)Male or female: Female

4)Age: 29 (the BIG 30 in August)

5)Location: NY somewhere between Albany and NYC

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW 10 or so, DL 0

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Planning a joint birthday trip with BFF and to meet some Disney friends

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for Disney World: 2 by my house/6 in my classroom/10 in my mind

10) Include a picture (optional) can't just yet

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:   Just ask!


----------



## tawasdave

El Bumpo


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> El Bumpo


----------



## rebecca06261

tawasdave said:


> El Bumpo



I'm not for sure, but I think this is what happens when all the single peeps have already posted and you don't allow for chit chat  

hehehe


----------



## Carrieannew

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm not for sure, but I think this is what happens when all the single peeps have already posted and you don't allow for chit chat
> 
> hehehe



   
(oh wait are faces chit chat)

You tell him Rebecca!


----------



## Coppertop_927

I wanna play too!!

1)Name - Liza
2)Nicknames used - too many to list
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 28 (almost 29)
5)Location - Canada
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyworld  2nd trip is planned for October, Disneyland 5
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - looked like a fun place to hang out
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - umm7ish
10) Include a picture (optional)  - I cant yet!


----------



## Kerry1975

1)Name - Karen
2)Nicknames used - Kerry
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 33
5)Location - Springfield MA.
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyworld 10
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - To talk about Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 8
10) Include a picture (optional) - I cant


----------



## Gisele

*I don't do walmart, kohls nor pictures....  *


----------



## feistygalkmc

1)Name - Krista
2)Nicknames used - feistygalkmc
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 27
5)Location - Tulsa Ok 
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyland several times up to the age of 15, Disneyworld-never May will be my first time
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - why not? 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 5 
10) Include a picture (optional) -
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know--Nothing specific, just ask what you want to know


----------



## Dan Murphy

Good thread


     1)Name  *Dan Murphy*

     2)Nicknames used *Dan Murphy, Dan, Murph*

     3)Male or female *Male*

     4)Age *64*

     5)Location *Chicago*

     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) *Married*

     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland *DL4 times, WDW about 20 or so*

     8)Why are you on the singles thread? *Well, not single, happily married.  But I am the only one who was 'bitten by the Mouse'.  We had one family trip to DL, one family trip to WDW, and a dad/daughter trip to WDW.  I am still working on DW, Marie, to get back with me to WDW.  I enjoy meeting up with folks from here on the boards when I am there on solo trips, always a LOT of fun.*

     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 
      10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  *I would say probably an 8*

      10) Include a picture (optional) *See below*

     11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know *I enjoy the boards here, have met up with and made many good friends from here over the years*


*Picture of my daughter, Natalie, with CM, Auntie Claire and me at Prime Time
during Natalie's dad/daughter trip with me, celebrating her 24th birthday, a little over 4 years ago.*


----------



## blossomz

Name:  blossom
2)Nicknames used: disneysister
3 female
4)52
5)PA
6)Divorced
7)16
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  For fun
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  a 10!!
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know





[/IMG]


----------



## Minnie&Nana

oops.


----------



## Allybaster

I'm just starting to post on the adult board, so here is my intro:

1)Name:  Jess
2)Nicknames used Allybaster
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 25 
5)Location:  Salem, MA
6)Current availability: Have been in a relationship for 2 years with my DBF, Nick.
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland:  I don't remember off the top of my head, it's in my siggy
8)Why are you on the singles thread?:  It's for adult travelers too and I tend to find threads geared to my interests (beer).  And there are lots of people without kids who still love Disney and that makes me feel normal.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney. 7ish
10) Include a picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:  Big Red Sox fan, from NY originally but moved to the Boston area 3 years ago, I love reading just about anything, don't own a videogame system past SNES.


----------



## octoberprincess

1)Name Sara

2)Nicknames don't really have any in my home life but at work they call me "mickey"

3)Male or female Female

4)Age 28

5)Location wny

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) in a relationship (12yrs)

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland as a child, several.  as an adult 3

8)Why are you on the singles thread? I'm on the singles thread because it's nice to see there are other adults who also believe in the magic of disney 

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 
10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I'd have to say 9,  my house, car, clothes have something disney related

10) Include a picture (optional) 





11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know. hmmmm....


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

1)Name - Brandon
2)Nicknames used - DL or Disneylandguy22
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 26
5)Location - Alberta, Canada
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - , Disneyland 9 times, Disneyworld I was a CM from July 2007 to June 2008 but before i was a CM i had 3 previous trips.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - why not? I'm single lol
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - hmmm 7 ish


----------



## momsoftwins

1)Name - kerri
2)Nicknames used -momsoftwins
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 33
5)Location - springfield, ohio
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - divorced.single 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyworld 6 times to DW
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - to meet and mingle with fellow single disney lovers
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 8
10) Include a picture (optional) - well i will have to find the post a pic directions and come back and post one
ok lets see if this works


----------



## TortugaDave

1)Name Dave
2)Nicknames used TortugaDave and Rosie
3)Male or female Male
4)Age 38
5)Location northwes of Atlanta GA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Divorced (in less than a month)
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland around 12 times
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To find new friends, chat and possibly meet that special someone 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 7 or 8
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know


----------



## Dizmom0923

1)Name - Danielle
2)Nicknames used -Dizmom
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 34
5)Location - Metairie,LA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - divorced.single 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Tooo many to count, every year since I am 3 or 4.  Sometimes twice a year.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - to meet people who love Disney as much as I do. There are none around here and possibly 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld -10
10) Include a picture (optional) - working on it


----------



## Withinthehour

1)Name - S
2)Nicknames used -Withinthehour
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 21
5)Location - RI
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) -Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 3 soon to be 4
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - To try and convince myself to take a solo trip to go to the F&W festival... and the fact that I have been Disney OBSESSED since I went in Jan. 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - prob about a 6
10) Include a picture (optional) - (see avatar)


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> (oh wait are faces chit chat)
> 
> You tell him Rebecca!



 Chit Chat?? You mean Randy said we cant chit chat on his thread??? 

Ok this isnt chit chat, its a bumpity, bump......

( I am NOT scared of Randy...)


----------



## NH_Bubba

Might as well Join in:

1)Name - Bart
2)Nicknames used - NH_Bubba, Bubba
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 45
5)Location - Hampton NH
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyworld DW to many to count DL-Never Dis Hong Kong -1
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Make Friends - And it's working!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 8ish


----------



## TillyMarigold

1)Name: Beth
2)Nicknames used: Tilly
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 30
5)Location: New Mexico
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: I guess 4 (see #11)
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: Isn't this the "Adults and Solo Travelers" thread?
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 7 by that scale; I would say 9 but I don't feel the need to turn my house into Disney World! 
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I was a seasonal (casual temporary) CM at Imag/HISTA in the summers of 1998 and 1999.


----------



## disneymiss

1)Name: Cheri
2)Nicknames used: Disneymiss
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 49 on April 27th
5)Location: Wilson/Easton PA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Divorced/Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: 30+ WDW 6+ Disneyland (but was a kid then)
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: To meet new friends who Love Disney too9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: I would say a 9 only cause I do have each room themed Disney but not over done..just a few pictures up
10) Include a picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Enjoying Finding New Friends Who Love Disney As Much As I Do


----------



## PirateD

1. Name: Jen
2. Nickname: PirateD
3. Female
4. Age: 38
5. Location: Graham, WA
6. Availability: Single
7.  I have been to Disneyland 4 times, WDW 5 times (will be 6 in June), and Tokyo Disneyland once.
8. I've been on the DIS for awhile but just found this thread (never made it past the Theme Park, Resorts, and Restaurants sections, I guess).  It looks like a fun way to meet some new friends.
9. Love of Disney: 8 or 9
10.  I'll work on adding a pic.


----------



## TM1982

1)Name: Tom
2)Nicknames used: Crash
3)Male or female: Male
4)Age: 26
5)Location: Chicago
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld: 15 times
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: Have fun at work
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 9
10) Include a picture (optional)


----------



## Mickeefan

Just found this thread.  I'll play:

1)Name:  Julie
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  Jules, Mickeefan
3)Male or female:  Female
4)Age:  45
5)Location:  Indianapolis, for now.
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married):  Single and happy about it
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland:  Going to Disneyland for the first time in January, 2010.  Been to WDW over 25 times, 6 times in 2009.
8)Why are you on the singles thread?:  Because I'm single.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  probably about an 8
10) Include a picture (optional):  See avatar
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:  I have 3 Mickey Mouse tattoos and want a 4th on.


----------



## Graeme

Ok, here I go!
1. Name - Graeme
2. Nicknames - none really!
3. Male
4. 40
5. North east England
6. Separated
7. 10 times to WDW I think
8. Why am I here? because the hotels are booked and just because my wife hasn't spoken to me for two months doesn't mean I'm not going to WDW!!
9. about a five. I just love Orlando!
10. My PC's just exploded so I only have one pic left on Photobucket...me on Ronnie, my horse!


----------



## rmom50

Graeme said:


> Ok, here I go!
> 1. Name - Graeme
> 2. Nicknames - none really!
> 3. Male
> 4. 40
> 5. North east England
> 6. Separated
> 7. 10 times to WDW I think
> 8. Why am I here? because the hotels are booked and just because my wife hasn't spoken to me for two months doesn't mean I'm not going to WDW!!
> 9. about a five. I just love Orlando!
> 10. My PC's just exploded so I only have one pic left on Photobucket...me on Ronnie, my horse!


----------



## Shannon84

Name - Shannon 
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - Shannon84 or Shans4184
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - 25
5)Location - Richmond, VA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - hmm I have been on actual vacas to the world about 6 times....I did live down there for the summer of 2007 and worked there, so lots then!!!  and i have never been to disneyland!
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  I was just lurking around and wanted to introduce myself...maybe meet some new people!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 100!!!!!!  I LOVE it!!!!!
10) Include a picture (optional)  - ok I hope my pics work, first time trying that
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know

Going to the world October 17-24th 2009 and so excited!!!


----------



## duckybelle

Might as well Join in:

1)Name - Bobbie
2)Nicknames used - ducky, and another that my family uses, that we will keep private...LOL!
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 34
5)Location - Arkansas
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - TOO many to list
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Make Friends - And it's working!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 8 to a 9


----------



## disny4fun

1) Name - Felicia

2) Nicknames - disny4fun

3) Male or female - Female

4) Age - 44

5) Location - Jonesborough, TN

6) Current availability - Divorced/Single (love to fall for a disney fan!)

7) How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - I grew up in Southern California and !!!

8) Why are you on the singles thread? - I'm a single adult

9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 9

10) Include a picture (optional)
Sorry, Can't figure out how to post a pic!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

1) Name - Wallis

2) Nicknames - Wally World

3) Male or female - Female

4) Age - 27

5) Location - Brooklyn, NY 

6) Current availability - Single

7) How many times have you been to DisneyWorld?  35 times, plus 6 months as an intern! 

8) Why are you on the singles thread? - I'm a single adult...duh...lol

9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 8.5


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

1)Name - Paul

2)Nicknames used - The 102nd Dalmation, and a few other aliases on other boards.

3)Male or female - Male

4)Age - 24

5)Location - Suburban Minneapolis, MN

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Twice to WDW, but the last time was when I was no older than 8 or 9.

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Meet other folks, make some friends, get in on the crazy DisMeet...

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - Prolly around 6 to 6.5

10) Include a picture:


----------



## tawasdave

El bumpo


----------



## Go_Number_9

1)Jeff
2)"The Birdman"
3)Male
4)23
5)Jupiter, FL
6)Single
7)atleast 20
8)obviously bc im single, and i'd like to find somebody who shares similar interests.
9)i would say a 9
10)sorry i cant figure out how to post a pic...but i do have me as my avatar at MNSHP(i dont really have long hair lol)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know


----------



## tojoes

1)Name - Tom 

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - tojoes, tommygunn

3)Male or female - male

4)Age - 33

5)Location - Springfield, MA

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Single : ) 

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - I have only been 8 or 9 times, but my first time ever was in 2001!! So I am catching up!! - I've never been to DL

8)Why are you on the singles thread? I've been just kinda lurking around for a while now and wanted to say 'hi!' and introduce myself...maybe meet some new people!

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I would say probably about a 7....lots of WDW pics around the house for sure!!

10) Include a picture (optional) - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - anything you want to know, just ask!!

Going to the world May 10th-18th 2009 - very excited!!!


----------



## kkmauch

1)Name: Kassie
2)Nicknames used: kkmauch
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 27
5)Location: Twin Cities, MN
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: DW more than 30, DL 3
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: Just trying something else, seeing what might be out there
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 7 
10) Include a picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:Ask me whatever you want!!!


----------



## krnelson65

1)Name - Kim
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - krnwdw or krnelson65
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - 43
5)Location - Georgia
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 10+
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - hopefully to meet other singles who love Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7 or 8
10) Include a picture (optional) - not sure how to post a picture, but there is one on my facebook
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know

Kim


----------



## Sha

bump


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

1)Name -Jill
2)Nicknames used - ExpatDisneyLover
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 42
5)Location -Turkey and sometimes Texas 
6)Current availability - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW -3 DL- 2 DLRP - 3
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - I enjoy meeting like minded people.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - 8
10) Include a picture 




11)  I have recently become a Disneyland Resort Paris addict (well it is closer and Disney) and am always planning my next trip!


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

1)*Chris*
     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):*DISNEY4TROY*
     3)Male or female: *Female*
     4)Age: 23..24July
     5)Location: Montreal
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Not married..however, I'll give it some time and get back to you on that one
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Minimum say 30-40ish
     8)Why are you on the singles thread? Just to meet new people..frienship
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: Id say an 8..still on the verge of sanity(lol according  to me haha, others may disagree haha)
    10) Include a picture (optional) HELP???? LOL HERES MY ATTEMPT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    11) I absolutely love my baby boy, Troy and planning 3 WDW trips this year lol


----------



## DisneyFan75

Hello Everyone!
My name is Nicole.
I also go by DisneyFan75, Nikki, NicNic, NJ, Hey You, etc.
I am a Female.
I am 33 years old, will be 34 in October.
I live in South Florida (Fort Lauderdale).
I am in a relationship, but not married.
I have been to WDW/DL around 50 times, more or less!
I am on the singles thread to meet new people with similar interests and I am thinking about planning a solo trip to WDW later this year.
One a scale from 1-10...I rate my love for anything Disney an 8.5.
My pic is on Facebook.  PM me for that info!
While I have been to WDW/DL many times, my first time on DCL will be in October....so excited!


----------



## Go_Number_9

DISNEY4TROY said:


> 1)*Chris*
> 2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):*DISNEY4TROY*
> 3)Male or female: *Female*
> 4)Age: 23..24July
> 5)Location: Montreal
> 6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Not married..however, I'll give it some time and get back to you on that one
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Minimum say 30-40ish
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread? Just to meet new people..frienship
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: Id say an 8..still on the verge of sanity(lol according  to me haha, others may disagree haha)
> 10) Include a picture (optional) HELP???? LOL HERES MY ATTEMPT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) I absolutely love my baby boy, Troy and planning 3 WDW trips this year lol



He is a cuite


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

aWWE thanks  no.9....err, Jeff 

LOL ouups, no chitchat haha  ...


----------



## Go_Number_9

LoL.. you're welcome


----------



## Pygoplites

OK, I'm a newbie and I'll play:

1. & 2. Screen name is Pygoplites, which is the Latin name of my favorite aquatic pet, a breathtakingly beautiful marine angelfish. My real name is Tim. On another Disney board, I am Pugman (I am owned by a pug...and a French bulldog).
3. Male
4. 48 chronologically. 27 in my head. But sometimes I tell people that I'm almost 60 so they'll say how great I look for my age!
5. North suburban Chicago, but grew up in The OC.
6. In a relationship (15 years in August).
7. Only been to WDW 4 times (will be 5 next week) but I can't even count how many times I've been to Disneyland.
8. My other half isn't a big Disney fan (but not a hater) and understands my need to visit my "happy place" once or twice a year by myself.
9. Probably a 9; I grew up only a few miles from Disneyland and wanted to be an Imagineer when I was a kid. 
10. I'd post a picture but my image doesn't show up. Sucks being a vampire. 
11. I'm a bit reserved and have kind of a high-end job, and some people mistakenly view me as being stuck up. But I'm far from it...just a bit quiet. I have 10 aquariums and used to work in tropical fish/pet stores when I was in my teens/twenties. I have hundreds of bottles of wine sitting in storage. (Note to self: celebrate more.)


----------



## Smile&Nod

1)Name: Lynn
2)Nicknames used: Smile&Nod
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 40/11 (I refuse to grow up and be 50 something!)
5)Location: Northern Virginia
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): divorced, single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Grew up in CA so went to DL about 10 times, DW about 10
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: DD19 will eventually get tired of being my Disney buddy and I figure Ill need to branch out and go on trips on my own  would be nice to hear from others that have done it.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 8  favorite Disney piece in the house is my Stitch cookie jar  became a DVC member last year (former husband was not a Disney lover so wouldnt hear of buying a timeshare)
10) Include a picture: Ill figure this out eventually  the avatar is my daughter and I in January 2009.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: my name is a bit weird, but when I start planning a Disney trip about a year in advance my daughters just shake there heads, smile and nod and let me have my fun without trying to understand totally  hopefully you all understand!


----------



## *Emily*

1)Name  Emily

2)Nicknames used *Emily*

3)Male or female  Female

4)Age  27

5)Location  Just outside of Boston, MA

6)Current availability  Single-ish

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld  6 or so

8)Why are you on the singles thread?  Bored at work!

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  I'd say a safe 6.75, I don't wear Mickey ears daily but I do announce how many days till my next trip every morning at work... much to my co-works dismay (they're just jealous!)

10) Include a picture  I'm in the middle


----------



## black562

Bringing this back to the top.  I think we have a few new folks who way want to introduce themselves.


----------



## palmtreelover08

1)Name: Holly
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  None.. Hate to be called "Holls". 
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age:37
5)Location:South Jersey (20 minutes from Philly)
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)Divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland-DisneyWorld-at least 7 in the last 3 years, probably 5 times before that.  Going 3x this year
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  Maybe meet other Single Disney addicts.. Since it is where I love to vacation with DD, at least I know I have something in common with the people I meet here.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld.  9  (I also love the Florida Beach, and would actually skip a day at the park-on occassion-to visit the Gulf--other than that..bring on the parks! 
10) Include a picture (optional).. Sorry, not so technically advanced here.. need instructions! 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know--I have a 5 year old who is the most important person in my life.  If my child being my priority is a problem for you..then we probably have nothing to talk about.  Not trying to be mean..just keeping it real.


----------



## Amysita

FINALLY I have enough posts to do this!

1)Name:  Amy

2)Nicknames used:  Hey You

3)Male or female:  Female

4)Age:  40 but with Peter Pan complex

5)Location:  NE KS

6)Current availability:  Single

7)How many times have you been to Disney:  DWorld several times as a child & teen 2010 will be my 1st trip back as an adult, DLand once as a child and went back solo in 07.

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Was checking out the main forum for helpful info like dining, resorts, transport, etc...never in a million years dreaming that there would be an entire forum dedicated to something as relevent and specific as adults and solo travelers...that's what clinched it for me to sign up and participate rather than just view as a visitor.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?":  Mosdef a 10! 

10) Include a picture:  Psst...I'm the one on the left.  Me & Gertie at the petting zoo at DLand.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

..


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

1)Name *Emily*
2)Nicknames used *RyeCrimsonMoon, RCM, Rye, etc.*
3)Male or female *Female*
4)Age *20*
5)Location *Columbus, GA (SouthWestern)*
6)Current availability *Single*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland *WDW: 10+, DL: 1*
8)Why are you on the singles thread? *I'm a lurker might as well introduce myself somewhere lol*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney. *6-7, I try to keep my obsessions in check*
10) Include a picture (optional) *I'll add one later, gotta find a good one!*
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know *I'm currently in school studying Sociology. I plan to work for theme parks, mainly looking at WDW and others in the Orlando area.*


----------



## black562

Blueeyes101817 said:


> 1)Name-Jen
> 2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
> 3)Male or female-Female
> 4)Age-24
> 5)Location-NJ
> 6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Single
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland-Never been to Disneyland..Have been to WDW at least 15 times
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread? I usually lurk--Its nice to find other adults that like Disney--most people think im crazy!
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld-7/8--
> 10) Include a picture (optional) This is from an Alaskan cruise last May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know-I am a huge football fan (love the dallas cowboys!) In addition to loving Disney, im addicted to going on cruises



I just wanted to say that your post count is very impressive!!


----------



## MarylandPirate

black562 said:


> I just wanted to say that your post count is very impressive!!




but her football team is not!  sorry...just kidding!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

black562 said:


> I just wanted to say that your post count is very impressive!!





MarylandPirate said:


> but her football team is not!  sorry...just kidding!


Too high of a post count! thats what I get for using the DIS to waste time between all my college classes (commuted and sometimes had 3-4 hours between classes!) Plus i had a couple surgeries  and needed somethign to pass the time of being stuck in bed!

oo football talk - i love it  but cowboys are awesome!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

palmtreelover08 said:


> 1)Name: Holly
> 2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  None.. Hate to be called "Holls".
> 3)Male or female: Female
> 4)Age:37
> 5)Location:South Jersey (20 minutes from Philly)
> 6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)Divorced
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland-DisneyWorld-at least 7 in the last 3 years, probably 5 times before that.  Going 3x this year
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread?  Maybe meet other Single Disney addicts.. Since it is where I love to vacation with DD, at least I know I have something in common with the people I meet here.
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld.  9  (I also love the Florida Beach, and would actually skip a day at the park-on occassion-to visit the Gulf--other than that..bring on the parks!
> 10) Include a picture (optional).. Sorry, not so technically advanced here.. need instructions!
> 11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know--I have a 5 year old who is the most important person in my life.  If my child being my priority is a problem for you..then we probably have nothing to talk about.  Not trying to be mean..just keeping it real.



Ur close to me


----------



## TinkDVC

1) Name: Terri
2) Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): TinkDVC
3) Male or female: Female
4) Age: 42
5) Location: Metro Atlanta, GA
6) Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)  Divorced
7) How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Been to WDW, DL and DLP. I really don't know how many times I've been to WDW but I hope to keep going back for a very long time!
8) Why are you on the singles thread?  It's comforting to know my obsession is shared by others!!!
9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  I'll go with a 9.  Is it bad if there is something Disney related in almost every room of my house???  Maybe 10 is the answer now that I think about it - also am a Disney Vacation Club member.
10) Include a picture (optional).. Not enough posts to include a picture yet...
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know--


----------



## palmtreelover08

we are neighbors.. Go Phils!!  (I'd say more but don't want to break the no chit/chat rule)


----------



## tawasdave

PLEASE FOLKS!!!! there are plenty of other ways to chit chat with members here..PM..other threads...I created this thread to have a place where if you want to "check someone out" you do not have to go through pages of chit chat...SO PLEASE...I say again..NO CHIT CHAT!!!  Thanks for understanding...


----------



## Carrieannew

palmtreelover08 said:


> we are neighbors.. Go Phils!!  (I'd say more but don't want to break the no chit/chat rule)







tawasdave said:


> PLEASE FOLKS!!!! there are plenty of other ways to chit chat with members here..PM..other threads...I created this thread to have a place where if you want to "check someone out" you do not have to go through pages of chit chat...SO PLEASE...I say again..NO CHIT CHAT!!!  Thanks for understanding...


----------



## dismem98

Carrieannew said:


>


----------



## Carrieannew

dismem98 said:


>


----------



## dismem98

We're gonna get someone mad..........  

Are you scared??  

By the way, Cowboys have a new stadium!!


----------



## idatwilight

1)Name: C@rli
2)Nicknames used: IdaTwilight (Betcha'll never figure out why) 
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 32
5)Location: NJ
6)Current availability: SWC (single with cat)
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Land, 3; World, probably about 20
8)Why are you on the singles thread? I am single, and I enjoy thread. 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 7 1/16. 
10) Include a picture MEH
11) I haven't gone solo in a while but will spend my 33rd birthday, if all is well, on a 1-night just-me quick trip. I am deciding where to spend my free b-day ticket, but I'm leaning towards spending the whole day riding Expedition Everest.


----------



## PrincessKell

1)Name  Kelly
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)PrincessKell
3)Male or femaleFemale
4)Age 29 (just had my birthday on the 19th!
5)LocationSonoma California 
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)divorced and single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneylandnever to Disney World plenty and still counting to Disneyland!! Love that place
8)Why are you on the singles thread? I'm Single and loove this place
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...9 I'd say 10 but we aren't Disneyworld
10) Include a picture (optional)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I have a seven year old daughter who loves Disney just as much as I do. I am very crafty, and love to sew and do artsy things.  I'm a huge football girl, and Love the Packers! I live in Wine country but do not like wine. hehe Im pretty open just ask away if ya want to know!


----------



## CoasterAddict

1)Kim
     2)Coastergal
     3)female
     4)47
     5)Mass--currently Boston, soon Worcester
     6)still single after all these years.
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland. Lost count, WDW more than 10 less than 100. DL around a dozen.
     8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet fun and interesting people.
     9)Scale from 1-10--probably an 8, although my friends and co-workers thank it's a 12.
    10) Include a picture (optional)
    11) Graduating at the end of May and hope to reclaim my social life.


----------



## dorky dork

1)Name - JR

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - dorky dork

3)Male or female - male

4)Age - 26

5)Location - north orange county, california

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW - 2, DL - too many to remember

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - to have fun and get to know people who share my love for disney

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - around 9 maybe

10) Include a picture (optional)

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - im all about the fun.


----------



## CMwannabe

1)Name - Amanda

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - nope

3)Male or female - female

4)Age - 24

5)Location - Chicago

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW - 6, DL - 2

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - meet people with similar intrests. Honestly-- to find someone who doesn't think my love of disney is "weird"!!!

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7

10) Include a picture (optional)-- I can't seem to figure out how...

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I enjoy long walks on the beach, candle light dinners...JK!


----------



## mgoblue21

1)Name - Erick
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - none

3)Male or female - male

4)Age - 28

5)Location - Glendale, AZ (suburb of Phoenix)

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW - 3, DL - 1

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - can't hurt to meet new people, you never know what could happen

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7

10) Include a picture (optional)-- My avatar is me at DL on a ride, but can't post a pic yet

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I am lucky being an only child of DVC owners, that means free points for me to steal every year


----------



## lauren5406

1)Name  *Lauren*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)  *lauren5406*
3)Male or female  *Female*
4)Age  *26*
5)Location  *Savannah, GA*
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)  *Single*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland  *My parents took me a couple of times as a kid but once I became an adult with my own money I couldn't stay away.  I lived in Orlando for a brief time 07/06-03/07 and bought an AP and went once (spent too much time working; that layoff saved my life).  When I moved back to SAV I started making weekend trips and my obsession has only grown.  I leave tonight for my 10th trip since I moved.*
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  *Because I'm a single adult with no friends/family who feel the same way about Disney.  My sister usually comes with me but she is usually just along for the ride.  Shes never said it but I'm pretty sure she thinks I'm nuts*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  *7 maybe, I spend too much time planning trips and thinking about my next trip but I don't actually have much stuff around*
10) Include a picture (optional)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Horrible picture, despite what the beer may say it is early in the morning.  But, you can't beat St. Pats in Savannah*
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know  *I love my pets very much and am very involved with a local rescue organization with a main focus of spay/neuter.*


----------



## tawasdave

Bump


----------



## wicker

1-Chad
2-never used
3-male
4-31
5-Mobile, Alabama
6-divorced over 3 years...consider myself SINGLE
7-WDW...probably 10...never been to DL
8-I love meeting new people with similar interests
9-6
10-


----------



## AmericangirlinFrance

Hi DIS singles! Can I play? 

1)Name: Amanda

2)Nicknames used: none really!

3)Male or female: Female

4)Age: 23

5)Location: Tennessee

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single!

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland? Never been to Disneyland. WDW - many times, and I just bought my first annual pass, so there are going to be MANY Disney trips this year (yay!).

8)Why are you on the singles thread? I'm single, I'm on the DISBoards... why not? I'm always open to making new friends and meeting new people, and if they love Disney, too, well, that's an added bonus! 

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney? Umm.... maybe a 7? Nothing in my apartment is Disney-related, but like I said, I do have an annual pass! 

10) Other things we need to know: I'm a graduate student, I love traveling, cooking, good coffee and wine, hiking... hmm... ok, now it's sounding like a personals ad!  

11) PICTURE: Since I am scared of strange people on the internet, I'm not going to post a pic. But if you want it, PM me and we can chat, I'd be happy to send you one.


----------



## eeyoregon

tawasdave said:


> 1)Name *Gina*
> 2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)  *eeyoregon*
> 3)*female*
> 4)Age *38*
> 5)Location *Salem, Oregon*
> 6)Current availability *Divorced since 1998 and SINGLE*
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: *Numerous times to Disneyland and this October will be trip #10 to Disney World*
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread? *I want to find a Disney loving man!!*
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: *10*
> 10) Include a picture (optional)
> 11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: *I am the mother of two sons ages 13.5 and 16.5.  I am a pharmacy technician at Costco.  I am addicted to Disney World and cruises.  I LOVE to sing!!*



(see bolded pink information above to learn about me)


----------



## eeyoregon

Me and my "baby" August 2008


----------



## cinderelladreams27

1)Name *Lauren*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) *cinderelladreams27, brn_id_girl27*
3)Male or female *Female...no guessing there!*
4)Age *26*
5)Location *Pineville, NC (Charlotte area)*
6)Current availability *Single* 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland *DW 10+, DL 1*
8)Why are you on the singles thread? *Because I don't want to be single.* 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld *I guess about an 8.*
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know *I'm a scrapbooker and I can't resist a trip to Disney...really. I was there less than a month ago and now my friend and I are planning DL in August!*


----------



## Donald4Life

1)Name- BJ 
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)- Beej, Sunshine (cause I'm happy )
3)Male or Female- Male
4)Age- 26
5)Location- Minnesota
6)Current availability- Single!
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- DW 12, DL 1
8)Why are you on the singles thread?- Just recently single and I'm looking for people that love Disney as much as I do!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- I would say 9!
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know- I'm pretty much Disney crazy, I love all sports and I'm just an easy go lucky kinda dude!


----------



## dens71

1)Name - Denis
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - dens71
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 38
5)Location - Ottawa, ON
6)Current availability - Single 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland DW 5, DL 0
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Meet new friends and build friendship and who loves Disney as much as I do 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I would guess at least an 8.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Friendly and fun to be around with, planning my first solo trip in July


----------



## Mahorn

OK I'll Bite

 1)Name Jenn
2)Nicknames used N/A To bad it is no more
3)Male or female Female F
4)Age 32
5)Location South of Worcester MA
6)Current availability Divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland DW 9 give or take, DL 1
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Make friends and maybe meet a fellow dis freak like me
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 8+
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know I'm a single mom to three kids tow boys and a girl 6,4, and 2. I own a DVc in OKW as well and can't wait for my trip in August
__________________


----------



## DWNut

1)Name -Connie
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - DWNUT
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - a young 52
5)Location - Currently Nebraska, moving to Western Iowa
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - My husband died so long ago, I just consider myself single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - DW - more than 10 less than 20.  DL - used to live in California so.... lots?  Got to go to DL for High School Grad Nite.  What fun!
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Enjoy meeting other singles who love Disney and all the tips they share.  It encouraged me to go a couple of times by myself when I was in Orlando on business.  Had a great time!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - The house is at about a 7 or 8 but my son and daughter have plans to make us a 10!  Personally, I'm a 9 or 10 already (the house hasn't caught up with me, though)
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I have two kids (20 and 25) who share my love of Disney.  My girlfriend and her family (hubby and kids) are nuts about Disney, too so we take joint trips every few years and a girl's trip at least once a year.  Since we're scrapbookers, it keeps us in pictures to make albums with.


----------



## shellynn24

1)Name Michelle
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) None
3)Male or female Female
4)Age 32
5)Location Chicago Burbs
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland I have only been to Disneyland once, but I have been to WDW more times then I can count
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Well, I'm looking for Prince Charming of course, but if he is unavailable, I would love some new friends
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld I have to say around 8
10) Include a picture (optional) Photo to follow as soon as I reread my posting instructions


----------



## AF_Judy

1)Name -Judy
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - AF_Judy
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - 23
5)Location - Texas
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - In a relationship
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 3...will be 4 in exactly 1 week!
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Meet other young adults who love Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 8
10) Include a picture (optional) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Send me a PM if you wanna chit chat


----------



## Jenroc

.


----------



## Auntie L.

OK, here goes...

I'm Linda (Auntie L)
From Massachusetts
Age 53
Single
Been to WDW 5 times (# 6 is next month and #7 will be in Nov/Dec.)
Scale from 1-10 ----10,of course!!
I'm on this board because I'm single, I LOVE Disney and I thought it would be fun to meet people like me!!

I'll try to post a picture at some point - I'm bad at that!!  

Thanks, Linda


----------



## spiceycat

)Name Pat J 

     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) -spiceycat,spiceypj
     3)Male or female- female 
 4)Age  59
     5)Location- Birmingham, AL 
   6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Singlesingle
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneylandwdw only - around 60
     8)Why are you on the singles thread?  I am single
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
9
    10) Include a picture (optional)
    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know  joined dvc in 1993 -been going to WDW since 1972.


----------



## tawasdave

Elbumpo


----------



## Continuum

1)Name *Allen*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) *N/A*
3)Male or female *Male*
4)Age *30*
5)Location *Charlotte, NC*
6)Current availability *Divorced and single*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland *I've only been to Disney World and the last time was in 2003 and prior to that was twice when I was younger.*
8)Why are you on the singles thread? *I could only be a interested in someone that loves Disney as much as I do.*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  *Somewhere around 8 or 9.*
10) Include a picture (optional)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know *I love reading and I'm a huge kid at heart.  I still big into my old Transformers and I'm a massive Star Wars geek.*


----------



## Villainess

1)Name Danielle
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) N/A
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 29
5)Location: NJ 
6)Current availability: Divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW - 30x, DL - 2x
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Meet people who love Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 9-10
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I love photography; I have my own business


----------



## jbrady100

1)Name: James
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) None
3)Male or female: Male
4)Age: 33
5)Location: CA
6)Current availability: Divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW - 10 times  DL - Lots, but never enough!
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet some new friends who love Disney as much as I do.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: I would say an 8
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I am a huge sports fan, I love my Kentucky Wildcats!!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

1)Name
*Meredith*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
*lilmissdisney,Mere,Mere the Bear,Monkey Bear, and so many more that I can't think of them at the moment *
3)Male or female
*Female*
4)Age
*20 years old*
5)Location
*Detroit,MI*
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
*In a Relationship (and engaged un beknowenst to the rents)*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
*World: 5 Times. Land: Never.*
8)Why are you on the singles thread?
*I thought it seemed like a cool place plus I've been on just about every other thread on the DIS but this one. *
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
*20. hee hee*
10) Include a picture (optional)




*Darling Boyfriend (Ben) and I at the Rainforest Cafe. *
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
*I'm currently working my way into dental school, teach Sunday School, sing in a Christian Rock Band, and work as a dental assistant. I'm also a Brownie Leader, Pageant Girl, and Figure Skater. I love scrapbooking, travelling up North, finding any excuse to make a t-shirt for an event, baking, swimming, jet skiing, and hanging out with my awsome boyfriend. I'm also planning on returning back to the World next year for my 21st birthday. *

 *xoxo Meredith xoxo*


----------



## *TinkIceCream*

1)Name: Amanda
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): Can't think of any
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 25
5)Location: South Florida
6)Current availability: Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: I have been to Disney World all my life and have never counted. 
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Because I am single 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 8
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: My roommate and I try to watch a Disney movie one day every week. It's a nice break from stress and allows us to bring out the inner child.


----------



## GSUJillybean

1)Jill
2)Jillybean
3)Female
4)26
5)Atlanta
6)Widowed
7)I normally go yearly.
8)None of my friends really get my Disney fixation
9)Eleventy.
10) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) I think my two-year old kid might actually be Stitch.


----------



## weluvjasmine

1)Name: Christine
2)Nicknames used: Chris
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: turning 28 in less than a month
5)Location: Tampa
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Divored
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland?: I'm an annual passholder so I go often
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: I'm looking to meet other singles who love Disney.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 10, of course
10) Include a picture (optional):




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I'm an annual passholder, so I can go basically anytime


----------



## a paper star

1) Name: Ashley
2) Nicknames used: 
3) Male or Female: Female
4) Age: 24
5) Location: Texas
6) Current Availability: Single
7) How many times have you been to Disney World or Disneyland? I can't remember I went a few times when I was younger but haven't been in a long time.
8) Why are you on the singles thread: To meet a guy who loves Disney as much as I do. 
9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for Disney World: Probably a 7 only because my obsession with Old Hollywood tops everything. 
10) Include a photo (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Not that I know of but if you want to know you're welcome to ask.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Earning My Ears




Join Date: Jul 2009
Location: Texas
Posts: 6 

1) Name: *Kristine*
2) Nicknames used: *Kris*
3) Male or Female: *Female*
4) Age: *47*
5) Location: *Suburbs of Philadelphia*
6) Current Availability: *Separated (2.5 yrs - just waiting for ppwk to finish divorce)*
7) How many times have you been to Disney World or Disneyland? *WDW - 45+;   DL - 1*
8) Why are you on the singles thread: *To meet guys who love Disney as much as I do - And other friends too!!*
9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...: *9  (Just because I only have a few dis things around my house.) *
10) Include a photo  *See below.*
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:  *Love dogs. USN Veteran. Love to bake.  Originally from Gulf coast of FL.  Wanting to move to central FL in a few years.*

*My Akita and me.*






*Me*


----------



## jessaboo

1)Name - Jessica or Jessa.
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) Dismates isn't in existence anymore, but I have an okcupid.
3)Male or female - female.
4)Age - 20.
5)Location - Columbus, Ohio
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Singleeee.
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disney World.. 9
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - I'm looking for someone my age or older who is in love with Disney as much as I am, and who might be looking for someone to be with. :]
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 9.
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I'm a breast cancer survivor.


----------



## Redbudlover

Here's my answers.

1)Name - Michael, but I am a woman

2)Nicknames used Redbudlover, Docsign

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - 62 and just bought into DVC so expect another 47 years!

5)Location - Austin, TX

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - divorced

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 9 times to WDW - I go more often each year, but blame that on the disboards feeding my obsession.LOL

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - to meet other singles - met one of my best friends here - Jamstew - now she and I go to WDW together often

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I'd say about a 9 house isn't full, but I am obsessed.

10) Include a photo (optional) Been on here forever and still don't know how to do it..

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I love going to WDW because as the owner of a recruitment firm I spend my days solving other people's problems. At WDW they solve mine - and pamper me to boot! I love to travel internationally, and do so often but WDW is my favorite place to go!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

1)Name: Kailey
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): Kay (rarely)
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 20
5)Location: Iowa
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW 3x's
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: I'm single and thought it would be a good way to meet ppl in the same situation.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: Right now 10!!
10) Include a picture (optional): At the moment I'm in my avatar lol 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I'm childish at times, but when I have to be, I act like an adult.


----------



## misspiggy73

Ok, here goes:
1) Kendra
2) no nicknames, really
3) Female
4) 36 years old
5) Long Island, NY
6) Single
7) once to DL, 9th trip to WDW in September!
8) to meet other people with similar interest/obsession with Disney
9) probably a 9 or 10 on that scale
10) see avatar (if I did it correctly)
11) can't think of anything else


----------



## prophotogal

1) Heather
2) prophotogal (Cruise Critic and DISboards), Cruise Princess (CuiseLineFans)
3) Female
4) 32
5) DFW, Texas
6) Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland See my Sig
8) Becuase I'm single
9) 7.5
10) see my pic link. there is a few in there of me.
11)


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

1)Name: Stefanie
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): mommyoftwinfants
3)Male or female: female
4)Age: 31
5)Location: Texas
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): single mom
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Disney World - 6, Disney Cruise - 1, Disneyland - 0 (but working on it)
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet new friends who love disney as much as I do.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 9 1/2
10) Include a picture (optional): pm me I will send it to you.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know. I love to read and spend time with my family.


----------



## Danauk

Here's my answers.

1)Name - Karen

2)Nicknames used: Don't have any.

3)Male or female - Female

4)Age - 33

5)Location - England

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Married - 11 years next month.

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 3 times to WDW  (well will be next month), Disneyland - 1 (1st visit last year to the Grand Californian), Dsneyland Paris x 5

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Well it said solo and adults, I am married but do not have kids.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 9, I love Disney, but am not attached to WDW. I prefer the theme parks over the animated movies.

10) Include a photo (optional): I'll have to find one!

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I love Disney and intend to visit all the Disney resorts in the world. So far I have done 3 and intend to visit Hong Kong and Tokyo soon. I am a teacher and a classical musician. I have been married for 11 years next month.


----------



## jenelope

1)Name Jenna
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) jenelope pretty much everywhere (but I'm not on Dismates)
3)Male or female female
4)Age 38
5)Location Canton, MI
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) single, never married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland DL never, WDW 13 times (not nearly enough)
8)Why are you on the singles thread? I like to travel solo, though most of my recent trips have been with groups. Next trip is three days solo, then seven with friends and their family.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld I'd say an 8.7. I have Disney stuff in every single room of my house, but some of it's subtle and I don't have big figs or anything like that.
10) Include a picture (optional)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know I'm a Mousejunkie. And of all of those crazy people, I'm the one whose first trip to WDW was at the earliest age, but has taken the fewest trips. I'm not sure how that happened, but I think it has something to do with being a bit of a spendthrift!


----------



## tawasdave

Bump


----------



## holz99

1)Name Holly
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) holz99 in most places
3)female
4)Age 25
5)Location North Alabama
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) single, never married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: DL never, WDW once but I have a trip coming up in December and I feel like there will be many more to come! 
8)Why are you on the singles thread? I stumbled upon it while planning for our upcoming trip and I'm single and love Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: I guess about a 7 or 8. I love Disney but don't have it all over the house, just in the craft room
10) Include a picture (optional) 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know 
I love sports, esp. college football (WAR EAGLE!) and softball. I coach college softball. After 7 years in college (going full time each semester), I'm finally almost done! I love to scrapbook and make things.

I have got to get my pics on photobucket before I can post one but hopefully I can get that done soon.


----------



## Lakeside Pirate

1)Matt
2)Lakeside Pirate
3)Male
4)36
5)Columbus, Ohio
6)divorced/single
7)DisneyWorld 6 times Disneyland 0
8)to meet new people who share this "addiction"
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney... 8
10) Include a picture (optional)
can't get it to work right.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know... love hockey, especially the Columbus Blue Jackets


----------



## MrGLWatson

1)Gary
2)None
3)Male
4)53
5)UK
6)Married with 4 adult kids
7)WDW 3 times
8)It's singles AND adults, and I'm travelling without the kids this time.  Would like to meet up with fellow Disney fans for a meal and chat.
9)about a 7, thought I was a 10 until I see how much more keen everyone else is 
10) find me on facebook, same id as on here or photobucket (as watsong)
11) travelling to Florida on 29th Aug 2009 until 12th September with my sister


----------



## Glendamax

Glenda

2)Nicknames used: *Gmax*

3)Female

4)39

5)Baltimore, Maryland

6)Current availability: Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: About 15?

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Nosey!

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 8


----------



## MidgeD79

Midge
 lovespurpledisney on disdates
 female
 48
 Monroe MI (extreme se MI)
 divorced
 WDW 10  DL 0
 to meet people with similar interests that won't say "again!".
 There is something Disney in every room in my house and I directed Disney's High School Musical" in May '08.
 I'll post a picture as soon as I find one worthy enough lol
    I have 2 boys at home ages 6 & 11. We stayed at the PoP Century this year from June 29 -July14. I can't wait to go again!


----------



## honeydiane1953

MidgeD79 said:


> Midge
> lovespurpledisney on disdates
> female
> 48
> Monroe MI (extreme se MI)
> divorced
> WDW 10  DL 0
> to meet people with similar interests that won't say "again!".
> There is something Disney in every room in my house and I directed Disney's High School Musical" in May '08.
> I'll post a picture as soon as I find one worthy enough lol
> I have 2 boys at home ages 6 & 11. We stayed at the PoP Century this year from June 29 -July14. I can't wait to go again!



diane
female
ga
divorced
happy people who love to laugh
1 daughter grown
use a scooter when in WDW due to back


----------



## aspen37

tawasdave said:


> 2)Provide the following information:
> 
> 1)Name
> Anna
> 2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
> 
> 3)Male or female
> Female
> 4)Age
> 40
> 5)Location
> Aspen, Colorado
> 6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
> Single
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
> I have been to WDW 3 times. I have been to DL many times. I have been on a Disney Cruise and booked on another. I am booked on an Adventures By Disney Trip.
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread?
> Meet some new friends.
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
> 7 I love the parks.
> 10) Include a picture (optional)
> 11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
> I will be at WDW from 12-09-09 to 12-16-09. From the 10th to the 14th there will be a bunch of people from the DIS podcast boards at WDW. It should be a great time.




All of these pictures were taken in May. This was the DISunplugged podcast cruise trip. We all stayed after the cruise and had alot of fun. These are people I met from the Podcast Boards.


This is me (Anna).  






Here is a picture of me, and my friends Todd, Kim. 





Here is a picture of Kim, Me, Rob, and Todd.


----------



## DonaldRocks

bump


----------



## Mahorn

Welcome to all the newbies this is a great place to be.


----------



## webejoys

1) Lexy

2) webejoys

3) Female

4) 28

5) Miami, Fl

6) Single

7) I have been to Disney around 6 times. 

8) To meet fellow Disney lovers!

9) 9

11) In the process of planning my first solo trip to MNSSHP. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## andrea9873

1)Name
Andrea
2)Nicknames used: andie?

3)Female

4)Age 35

5)Location Bel Air, MD

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)sorry guys, i have a Prince Charming.

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
I have been to WDW 8 times. I have been one Disney Cruise.

8)Why are you on the singles thread? it's also for grownups that love Disney.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld. I'm probably a 6-7.

8) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10) Just ask


----------



## bwaite01

1)Brock

2)bwaite01

3)male

4)26

5)California

6)Single

7)I have been to WDW 8 or so times, never been to DL yet, i just moved to California

8)To meet fellow Disney fans

9)I have a lot of Disney movies but that is about it, I don't decorate much.

10)will update with picture later

11)Anything you want to know just ask.


----------



## TStrickland01

1)Name:  Travis
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  TStrickland01
3)Male or female:  Male
4)Age:  ?
5)Location:   TX
6) Married 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: 5 times
8)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house  could be        mistaken for DisneyWorld: 
9) Anything else you may think someone may want to know


----------



## Pinkdiamond816

Hi Everyone! 
I'm pretty new to the singles threads, only having posted once or twice in the past year but I'd love to join in the fun!

1)Jessica
2)Well my screenname is Pinkdiamond816, but it's just my email, not a nickname at all.
3) female
4) 23
5) NYC
6) single
7) ummm 17 I think
8) I love to meet great people who share my disney love. 
9) As I don't own my house, it's pretty undisney, but in the words of a friend MY rooms "pretty much do nothing but shove that mouse down guest's throats" So 10. 

I'm an actress and singer, I've had several disney auditions already as that is my dream job, right next to a broadway career. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll get it eventually!





And there's me with my friends!


----------



## Constance

1)Name - Constance
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) 
3)Male or female Female
4)Age 49
5)Location - Connecticut
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Been divorced for sooo many years that I do consider myself single...
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland See my signature!
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Curiosity! I wanted to see who else goes to Disney on their own!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - Love of Disney - 10, decorating my house - 2 (Tink things in my den!)  
10) Include a picture (optional) I have no idea how to do this!
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know Food and Wine Fest is my fav Disney event, love making ADR's for fav restaurants and new ones to try, boats to Downtown Disney, watching the 80's videos at Atlantic City Dance Club (Bon Jovi!!) and Epcot is my favorite park


----------



## D. Crockett

1)Name: *Erik*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): *N/a*
3)Male or female: *Male*
4)Age: *28*
5)Location: *Gatlinburg, TN*
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): *Single*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: *WDW over 20 times.  Disneyland once (1993)*
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  *To meet new people who love Disney.*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10      is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: *9*
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: *I've never quite understood the fascination with dole whip.*


----------



## stichlover87

*


----------



## adctd2WDW

1)Name: Crystal
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): adctd2WDW
3)Male or female: F
4)Age: 35
5)Location: Just west of Houston, TX
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): in a relationship, but more like roommates
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW: 11 times, never to DL
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  Want to associate with others that understand why I am going to WDW AGAIN this year
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 9
10) Include a picture (optional)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:  I am the mother of three from a previous marriage.  A funny: I am a server at a TGI Friday's and have been nicknamed Disney because I wear a giant Sorcerer Mickey hat to work!


----------



## Businessgypsy

1) Need to know basis!
2) Businessgypsy
3) Male
4) 52
5) Left bank of the Caloosahatchee (manatee and coconut land)
6) Soloist
7) DisneyWorld 35+ Disneyland 1
8) I'm frequently at Disney by myself getting building and design ideas
9) 8.73
10) Include a picture (below)
11) Not having an agenda at Disney creates a wonderful rip in the time-space continuum.


----------



## FergieTCat

1)Donna

2)FergieTCat or DonnaNYC

3)female

4)48

5)New York

6)Single

7)I have been to WDW a few times (don't remember how many), DL at least 4 times, Disneyland Paris twice.

8)To join a group who understands my point of view of Disney with no children

9) Maybe a 6-7; moderately enthusiastic.

10)I am not photogenic and think I look awful in every single photo ever taken of me at WDW, so I'm not sharing (so there!)

11)Ask me!


----------



## delaneyc52

1)Name:   Mrs. D.

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  Mrs. D

3)Male or female  Very Female

4)Age:   hmmmm lets just say I've been going to WDW since' '72 

5)Location:   New York (the nice part upstate)

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Happily Married

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland:  Just finished 48 WDW!

8)Why are you on the singles thread?  I thought this was an Adults thread?  Does that mean it's for singles only?????

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  Oh definitely 10.

10) Include a picture (optional)

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:   Re #8 -- I really was hoping this thread was for adults - single & married.


----------



## DFD




----------



## MTLott72

1)Name- Zan
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)- MTLott72
3)Male 
4)37
5)N VA near DC
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)- in a relationship
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- 30-40
8)Why are you on the singles thread? to meet other Disers
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 11


----------



## MTLott72

trying again with the pic


----------



## MTLott72




----------



## Sha

MTLott72 do you have a photoserver like flickr or photobucket??? you need to have the photo there so it is like a link. Then use that little scene box (yellow with the mountain and sun). Good luck.


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

1)Name Kimberly
2)Nicknames used 1bigwdwfan
3)female
4)Age 33
5)Location: Virginia
6)Current availability single
7)How many times have you been to Walt Disney World 11  Disneyland 0
8)Why are you on the singles thread? I like to know I'm not the only single fan of all that is Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for Walt Disney World...maybe 4ish?
10) Include a picture (optional)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: hmm...I would love to be allowed to wander through some of the rides for an up close look at everything. I threaten travel mates if they don't embrace all that is happy & fun, I WILL tie them up & leave them with the scary dolls on "it's a small world."


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

1)Name - *Jessica*

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - *Chaoticsweetness*

3)Male or female - *female*

4)Age - *24*

5)Location - *Sunny Florida*

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - *Single*

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - *More times than I can count on my fingers *

8)Why are you on the singles thread? - *Because I am*

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - *10+*

10) Include a picture (optional) - 
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - *I am going to Disney in December, yayness hehe*


----------



## tawasdave

Elbumpo


----------



## Thumper_Man

1)Name: Michael (Go by Mike)
2)Nicknames used: Thumper_Man
3)Male
4)Age: 37
5)Location: Rio Rancho, New Mexico
6)Current availability: Happily Married
7)How many times have you been to: WDW 2 (#3 coming up next year), DL 3.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Came across it reading New Posts.  Liked the idea of getting to know who the fellow Dis'ers are.  Like sharing information as well as learning new information.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney... 7-8
10) Include a picture: 




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: As much as I love to go to WDW and DL, I love to travel all over.  Probably why I haven't been to WDW or DL as much.


----------



## Princess Janay

1)Janay
2)Princess Janay on DisDates Cuteboricua88 on aim
3)female
4)21
5)Miami
6)Single
7)6x = wdw
8)To find others that share my Love for the Mouse
9)8
10) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Im a single mommy That loves being a m.i.l.f.


----------



## A-Jay

1)Name: Adam

2)Nicknames used: A-Jay,A_Jay,ACcustomX

3)Male or Female: Male

4)Age: 33

5)Location: Rochester, NY

6)Current availability: Newly Single 

7)How many times have you been to Walt Disney WORLD: 30 or so

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Came across while planning my first solo trip, Meet some new people, and I am single. 

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...  8-10

10) Include a picture: 







11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Just getting used to this single thing. I'm excited and apprehensive about my next trip to the world, but I can't wait to go. Relax, reflect, and enjoy some me time.


----------



## suorkaterina

1)Katerina
2)On Dis: suorkaterina, other, K or Kat
3)female
4)almost 30
5)Maine
6)single
7)more than I can count as a child but only once in the past 10 years =(
8)I cannot tell a lie, I'm looking for my prince. But I like to make friends too, of course
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...I'd say an 8 or 9
10) Include a picture (I will when I'm on my own computer and not the one at work!)
11) my photography website is www.apotheosisphotography.com and I'm suorkaterina on aim.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

1)Name Dave

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) DisneydaveCT

3)Male or female Male

4)Age Celebrating my 50th next June at WDW.

5)Location  Northern Virginia 

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Long-distance relationship with a fellow Disney fan.

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland 25+ trip to WDW, none to DL

8)Why are you on the singles thread?  To renew old friendships, begin new friendships, and maybe someday meet my Disney Princess.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 8+

10) Include a picture (optional)

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know  DVC member at OKW and the picture below is me with a trophy that Disney gave me after I struck a hole-in-one at the Lake Buena Vista golf course.  







And maybe someday I will have a reason to dress like this at WDW...


----------



## ToddRN

1)Name: Todd

2)Nicknames used: ToddRN

3)Male or female: Male

4)Age: 49

5)Location: Omaha, NE

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland? DL, once, and DW five

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Make some friends, have fun, share my Disney obsession with like-minded folks.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 7

10) Include a picture (optional) Someday soon I will figure this out...

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: DVC member.  I'm a critical care nurse working on a Masters- so I can teach!! (I used to be a high school teacher.)  I have two kittens and a dog.  I love being outside, and love doing any kind of yard-work!


----------



## diswishes

1)Name: Jessica or Jess
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): Diswishes
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 24
5)Location: Virginia
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Never been to Disneyland, but I've been to Disneyworld more times then I can remember! 
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Just looking to make some DIS friends.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 10+
10) Include a picture (optional): Can't post one yet 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:My next trip is in Decemeber and I really cant wait!!


----------



## faneuil

1)Name - Angela
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - faneuil on message boards, but I've never had a nickname.
3)Male or female -female
4)Age - 33
5)Location - NE Atlanta burbs.
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW, 30+ times. DL - planning trip #1 for 2010.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Meet new people that love Disney. Never know what will happen.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I love travel, cruising, photography, Twilight Zone, and hockey (GO OILERS!)


----------



## MouseloverJD

1)Name: Julinda

2)Nicknames used: MouseloverJD

3)Male or female: female

4)Age: 33

5)Location: NYC

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland? DL, once, and DW 6 or 7

8)Why are you on the singles thread? to share my Disney obsession with those who also love the house of mouse

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 7

10) Include a picture (optional) 

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:


----------



## OsFan09

Sandy
2)Sam
3)female
Midwest
6) married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland First time was for our honeymoon!  All total we have been 6 times
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Thought it was adult thread
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  5
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know


----------



## Mikes:)Mom

1)Name: Carrie
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): none
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 33
5)Location: Oregon
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: I've been to WDW 2 times and I've been to DL more times then I can remember!
8)Why are you on the singles thread? to meet new friends
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 7
10) Include a picture (optional): I just returned from wdw in this pic, what a tan!! 









11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I'm going to WDW on 12/16, can't wait. My DS14 is bring a friend so i get some solo time!


----------



## tawasdave

El Bumpo


----------



## goofeyken

1)Name  -   Ken
2)Nicknames used  -  goofeyken
3)Male or female   -  male
4)Age                   - 37
5)Location            - Tulsa, OK
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)  - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 10
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - to meet new people.. disney princess maybe?
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  - 2
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know


----------



## Coach K

1)Name - Ken
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - runrdude
3)Male or female - Male
4)Age - 56
5)Location - Philly burbs (Bucks County)
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - widowed (8 months)
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW-5 times; DL - twice
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - you never know!!!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 9.5
10) Include a picture (optional)-can't find a recent one - I'm the one taking the pictures 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - love photography; used to coach cross country and track (trying to get back into it), coached 2 All-Americans


----------



## EpcotMan

1)Name: Jon
2)Nicknames used: john boy, johnny boy, and EM in DIS chat 
3)Male or female: Male
4)Age: 31
5)Location: Alabama
6)Current availability: single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: between 15 and 20 to WDW.  I have yet to go to Disneyland.

8)Why are you on the singles thread?: To possibly meet up with some other singles that like going to WDW.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: I guess I would say about an 8
10) Include a picture (optional)
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2785/4106064929_71663bf23a_m.jpg
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Let me get back to you on that one.


----------



## DFD

"bump"


----------



## Coach K

bump again


----------



## TSMAMI

1)Name -Dawn
2)Nicknames used tsmami2-on aim
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 38
5)Location - Upstate NY (Colonie)
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - separated 5 months
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW-10
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - taking a chance
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 9
10) Include a picture (optional)-can't find a recent one - couldn't figure out how to post one, so made my avatar my picture.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - love too read and listen to music. I play just about all the games on facebook lol


----------



## DFD

Happy Turkey Day!!!


----------



## DFD




----------



## GrimGrinningVal

1) Valerie

2) Val, Vallie

3) Female

4) 31

5) West side of Indianapolis

6) Single

7) I've been to WDW more times than I can count... I'll guess around 50 times

8) my house is decorated in what I call "classy Disney", meaning I mostly have artsy / architectural sketches up

9) I just put some pics on the photo thread, but will add another here


----------



## DFD




----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

1)Name   Kathy
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
3)Male or female   Female
4)Age    35
5)Location   Ontario, Canada (about an hour north-east of Toronto)
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)  single, never married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland  DW: lots  DL: 0
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  to meet people like myself with an affinity of all things Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld   8ish
10) Include a picture (optional)  see avatar (I'm the "older" one)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
 I am the lucky mom of one awesome 18 year old daughter.


----------



## tawasdave

Bumpasaurous...


----------



## Jewel1310

1)Name - Julie
2)Nicknames used - Jewel
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - 46
5)Location - Central Pennsylvania near Harrisburg
6)Current availability - divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland DW -  5 DL: 2
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - To meet people people who understand why I am on the Disney board all the time.  
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7
10) Include a picture - see avatar 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know.  - I have lots of interest some of them inspired by the various sections of the Disney board.


----------



## nmoore14

1)Name  Nichole
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)  disneydiva
3)Male or female  Female
4)Age  28
5)Location  Greensboro, NC
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)  Single, no kids, but 2 adorable godkids 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland  1st trip to Disneyland next November; 5 trips to DisneyWorld 
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  I wanted to get info from other singles and be able to find friends who might want to meet at parks if we are there at the same time
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  5.  Even my dog has Disney chew toys
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know  I love to read anything that relates to DisneyWorld.


----------



## Thumper_Man's Wife

1)Name - Heather 
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - Thumper_Man's Wife
3)Male or female - Female 
4)Age - 29
5)Location - Rio Rancho, New Mexico 
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Happily Married 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Been to DL twice and WDW only once...Will be going for the 2nd time in 2010! 
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - I'm a newbie and was looking through past threads and thought this would be a great place to meet others on the Disboards. 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - Probably about 7-8 
10) Include a picture (optional) - See reply by Thumper_Man and you will see a pic of me. I can't get my computer to cooperate at the moment. 

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I love to travel and experience new adventures.


----------



## chriskre

1)Name:  Christine K.

2)Nicknames used :  Chriskre

3)Male or female:  Female

4)Age  40 something

5)Location  Miami, FL

6)Current availability:  single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld:   
More than 50
Disneyland  None yet.

8)Why are you on the singles thread?  To meet other single Disneyphiles

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney... Probably an 8 to 9

10) Include a picture (optional)  Don't know how to post pictures.  

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:
I'm a nurse, Things that I love: to travel to the World and beyond, my cats, ebaying, the beach and hanging out with good friends.  

I'd love to meet other Disneyphiles at the World sometime soon.


----------



## Kabuli1

1)Name Karyn
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
3)Male or female female
4)Age 55
5)Location west suburban Chicago
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) divorced / single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland about 15 times to Disneyland and (guessing here) about 50 to WDW
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Going on my first solo trip soon, want to get to know people
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 8 - 9 I'm the resident expert on all things Disney - but you couldn't tell it from my house.
10) Include a picture (optional) don't know how and none recent
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know I would love to get to know people here.


----------



## mickeyworld

1)Name Judy
2)Nicknames used mickeyworld
3)Male or female female
4)Age 55
5)Location North Carolina
6)Current availability widowed
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland too many to count plus 4 cruises 
8)Why are you on the singles thread?I want to go on a solo trip and meet people who love Dis
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...9 since I haven't converted the entire house and haven't moved to Florida YET
10) Include a picture will later....
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know :
I would love to get to know people here. 
__________________


----------



## tawasdave

Bump


----------



## Muppet_Girl

1) Kathleen
2) Kat
3) Female
4) 21 until Jan 25th!
5) New York
6) Single
7) 7 trips so far...
8)Why are you on the singles thread? See #6 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney 10+++++
10) I'm looking for some good DISboard friends!!


----------



## DonaldRocks

1) Jeff
2) DonaldRocks or whatever you wanna call me
3) Male
4) 23
5) Orlando, FL
6) Single
7) Countless times to WDW, havent been to DL yet
8) Because I'm single
9) 10
10) Send me a message and you will get a pic of me
11) Anything you want to know, just ask


----------



## entropy63

1)Scott 
2)They call me tatersalad. lol
3)Male
4)39 for a few more months anyway
5)Broken Arrow, OK
6)Divorced
7)DL twice, WDW too many to count(used to work in Epcot)
8)well because I am single
9)9
10) See Below
11)Ask Away


----------



## ANTSS2001

bumpity bump...


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

1)Name: Melissa
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): Mrs.Disney World
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 20
5)Location: Tamarac, FL
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Single :-(
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: 40
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Im am trying to look for a single male who is a total Disney nut like me and hopefully develop a relationship.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 10++++++
10) Include a picture (optional):


----------



## FLDisneyFan

1)Mike
2)Mike, Miguelito
3)Male
4)Age - 44
5)Central Florida
6) Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld - Too many times to remember! or Disneyland - Not yet.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Meet other Dis-fans.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 5
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Every time I go to Disney, I see something new!


----------



## Donaldduck1215

1)Name: John
2)Nicknames used: JC
3)Male 
4)Age 39
5)Location: West Palm Beach
6)Current availability: single 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland DW: Almost once a month DL: 1
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet people who like Disney like I do. 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 10+
10) Include a picture: Me at work wearing old work shirt.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I'm a good listener and understanding and like to enjoy life!


----------



## OregonGirl

1)Name: Carey
2)Nicknames used: OregonGirl (my standard online forums name)
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 29
5)Location: Newberg, oregon
6)Current availability: Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Around 10 or so total for WDW, and just a few times for DL
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Cause I'm single, sheesh.  And cause I want to meet others who are Disney obsessed. Maybe even a man. THAT man.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 10! I even have my very own Minnie Butterfly Garden. I live on acreage and have Disney'ed most of it. It is very cool.
11) Anything else: I work as VP of Production for a Film Studio, and I know Patrick Warburton (Kronk).


----------



## Cupcake2008

1)Name: Kelly

2)Nicknames used: Cupcake, Kel

3)Male or female: Female

4)Age: 30 (I work with kids and am told I fit right in) 

5)Location: Just a tiny bit north of the Magic Kingdom

6)Current availability: newly single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: To many times to count for the World.  I frequent there on weekends.  My boss doesn't understand that my job gets in the way of my 365 day a year vacation.  Disneyland: Never been there, but would love to visit someday.  

8)Why are you on the singles thread? I would love to meet some friends who love Disney too.  

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  Maybe a 9??

10) I hate having my picture taken unless it's with a Disney character.  

11) Nothing I want to add, but hi everyone!


----------



## PrincessAurora

1)Name - Deirdre
2)Nicknames used - PrincessAurora
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - As old as my eyes but not as old as my teeth
5)Location - San Francisco
6)Current availability - Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld (7 times) Disneyland (more times than I can count)
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Meet like minded people
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - 10 (but by my house I would say 8)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I write adult satire/humor as well as a Disney blog
10) Include a picture (optional)


----------



## Robert29

Hey everyone - just found this site and already loving it!

1)Name   Robert 

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)   Anything goes except for 'Bob'

3)Male or female   Male

4)Age  29

5)Location  West Des Moines, IA

6)Current availability Single 

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland  4 

8)Why are you on the singles thread?    Oh, that being single factor.   Figured it couldn't hurt to meet others like myself. 

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney Probably 7 or 8.  

10) Include a picture (optional) All my pics are on Facebook.  Send me a message and I'll get you added there. 

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know  I'm a huge goofball. I study and teach dance.  Love comic books. When will we start seeing the Marvel characters at the parks!?


----------



## ChocolateQueen

1)Lisa
2)ChocolateQueen (for my love of chocolate)
3)female
4)37
5)Michigan
6)single
7) 4 or 5
8)I am single looking for trip ideas.
9)10++
10) Don't know how to post a photo
11) I LOVE Disney and get frustrated when Mom asks "Aren't you to old for that?"


----------



## seobaina

1)Helen
2)Hellie, H, Helenhontas, Seobaina,
3)female
4)33 (nearly 34)
5)UK
6)Single
7)WDW 5th trip coming up. DL - few day trips. DLRP just once.
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet like-minded people and make dis friends!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" I'm probably a 9 or 10 - my house does look like a Disney store but then I've worked in one for half my life!
10) Include a picture (optional) - pics in my trip reps!
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I love Disney & disney magic, love movies (building my own company), love the USA, love kids and I love animals - all animals but especially my cats!


----------



## tawasdave

Bump...Oh pardon me...


----------



## TinkerBelle_325

1) Megan
2) Meg, Tink
3) Female
4) 24
5) Toronto, Canada
6) Single
7) WDW = 35, 36th coming up in March! DL = 1
8) Because I'm single 
9) 10


----------



## Stefy

1) Stephanie
2) Stefy
3) Female
4) 23
5) London, UK
6) Engaged
7) 2 WDW & 2 DLP
8) To get to know fellow Disers
9) 8 (but will change to 10 when we get our own place)
10)


----------



## FunkyFunBuckets

1)Name   Lynette
2)Nicknames used  Netty, Netta, Nutter
3)Male or female Female
4)Age Only 19
5)Location Uk specifically Northern Ireland
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or DisneylandNever been to Disneyland california, but i have been 12 times to wdw
8)Why are you on the singles thread?I'm at the in between age were i found that the teen board had gotten to young for me but the college board seemed to focus a lot on the college program so i decided to come on downhere and take a look 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld oh its probably about a 9.5 
10) see avatar
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to knowNothing much other than i am pretty mature for my age last year i planned my family's enire trip everything from airport parking to universal tickets to ADR's


----------



## Sha

bump


----------



## tawasdave

El Bump a roo...


----------



## lyncecelia

1)Fallon (Lyn for short)
2) basically just this one
3)female
4)21
5)Central Florida
6)Single
7)I use to be a cast member, lol.
8)Looking for some friends.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld--7-8
10) Anything else you may think someone may want to know
Mainly looking for friends right now.  If it develops into more in the future, then good .  If not, at least we have another Disney friend!


----------



## ZephyrHawk

1)Name- Becky
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)- I've been ZephyrHawk since there's been an internet.  No other nicks.
3)Male or female- Female
4)Age- 30
5)Location- Michigan
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)- Married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- WDW 8 times, DL twice.
8)Why are you on the singles thread?- It's an "adults" thread too.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- Errrr...7?
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know- If you want to know, just ask.


----------



## KinziePooh

1)Name: Beth
2)Nicknames used: Kinz or Kinzie
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 35
5)Location: Massachusetts
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW 10+    DL 3
8)Why are you on the singles thread? to meet new people that share a love of Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 7
10)





11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: My life revolves around figure skating.  I've competed all over the world and am currently coaching and sharing my love for the sport.  Anything else you want to know, feel free to ask.


----------



## timmac

1)Name- Tim
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)- NA
3)Male or female- Male
4)Age- 29
5)Location- Southern NH
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)- Separated
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- WDW approx 20 times
8)Why are you on the singles thread?- Why not?
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- 9
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know- If you want to know, just ask.


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

1)Name_Lindsay_
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)_SiAmCrAzY_
3)Male or female-_Female_
4)Age- _31_
5)Location-_Wisconsin_
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)- _Married _
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- _WDW 10+ since Oct 2007, DL 0_
8)Why are you on the singles thread?-_To meet like minded Disney lovers _
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld-_10+_
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know- _I love to travel! With my husband, friends or SOLO- I don't care where I am going just that I am going _


----------



## Wasre

1)Name  Kenn
      2)Nicknames used Wasre
     3)Male or female Male
     4)Age 39 
     5)Location  Oregon
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a  relationship, married) Single
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland  DL too many times to count  DW 1
     8)Why are you on the singles thread?  Meet other Disney enthusiasts and possibly someone special to share it with.
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?"  and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  7-8
    10) Include a picture (optional)  Can't post a pic yet.
    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know Took part in Disney Magic Music days and performed in DL in High School.  Just ask me whatever else you'd like to know.


----------



## DFD

Bump It!!


----------



## Missytara

1)Name:  Dawn; Dawn Leigh
2)Nicknames used:  Missy, Missytara
3)Male or female: Female 
4)Age: 49 
5)Location: Delaware
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Divorced (since 1988)
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland:;  Disney World - 8
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Share my tips on solo trips......
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld;  A very high 10.
10) Include a picture (optional) No pic yet.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know:  found my love for Disney after planning solo traveling trips in 2000 when I turned 40.  Been hooked ever since.  Also did the 4/3 packages which got me hooked on cruising.  What better way to vacation than Disney


----------



## PyxiiDustt

1)Name: Hayley
2)Nicknames used: Just this. 
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 20
5)Location: Central Jersey
6)Current availability: Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: Umm for Disney World more times then I can count. On average, about 2-3 times a year. Never been to DL
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Why not? Just looking to meet people and make friends =)
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 12
10) Include a picture (optional): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's about a year old.. I didn't really take too many pictures the last couple times I was there. 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Idk what to put here. If you've got questions, PM me and ask =)


----------



## twinklebug

1)  Name: Cindy
3)  Male or Female: Female 
4)  Age: 40ish
5)  Location: MA
6)  Availability:  divorced 3+ years
7)  # times been to Disney World: 13, 1st trip in 73
9)  Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: About an 8 
11) Software developer and Mom to 3: DD(16) DS(12) & an off on his own DS(23)


----------



## GaRain

1)Name  Lara
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)  GaRain
3)Male or female  Female
4)Age  39
5)Location  Atlanta, GA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)  Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland Disneyland once, Disneyworld, a bunch!8)Why are you on the singles thread? am single and like to travel solo
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 9
10) Include a picture (optional) Haven't figured out the posting pictures thing yet11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know  Gee whiz, what pressure, I don't know...


----------



## JillRenee1213

1)Name - Jill
2)Nicknames used - JillRenee1213
3)Male or female - F
4)Age - 24
5)Location - Austin
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - In a Relationship
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - at least five, less than ten
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - I didn't know it was a singles thread... thought it was adult travelers too
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - probably a six or seven... it gets worse as I get older. Imagine that.
10) Include a picture (optional) - I can't because I don't have enough posts yet 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Last time I went to Disney World (December 2009) I didn't see Mickey ONCE! Not cool! He's an elusive little mouse...


----------



## DFD




----------



## duffy

1)Name- *Duffy*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)- *Duffy*
3)Male or female- *Female*
4)Age- *47*
5)Location- *Pa.*
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)- *Married 27 years.*
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- *4 to WDW.*
8)Why are you on the singles thread?- *I thought it was a "Rollcall!!!" thread, not a singles thread.*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld-* 5*
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know-* Our trip in November will be our first "adults only" trip.  *


----------



## diznut66

1)Gary
2)Diznut66
3)Male 
4)43
5)St Petersburg, FL
6)Divorced
7)over 100
8)for partner in crime at Disney
9)10
D23 and AP holder


----------



## ickletarakins

1)Name - Tara
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - I almost always use "ickletarakins" as a username...everywhere, haha. No other nicknames, though, and I guess that's not even a nickname, really.
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - 27
5)Location - Upstate SC and LOVE IT!
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - in a relationship
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - Disneyland, just once, but I actually worked at Disney for about 5 years so obviously one can't even count how many times I've "been" there
8)Why are you on the singles thread? well I came here because it's for "adults and solos"...I'm not single but I am an adult, with no kids, so... 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - I would go with like...an 8. I love it. A lot. In fact, I'm pretty obsessed. But I have foregone trips to Disney to see new places and will continue to do so, because I think my love for travel in general is just a LITTLE bigger than my love for Disney  Also...I have to admit that I think the quality of service and food at WDW has declined significantly in recent years, so I simply can't be one of those people who is like OMG DISNEY IS THE BEST ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS. If I'm not happy with something, even at Disney, I'll tell it like it is.
10) Include a picture (optional) - If you look in my signature, any one of those links (the two blogs or either of the disboards TRs) will take you to many pictures of me 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - Not really...I think my posts here, blogs, and TRs pretty much give a good picture of me


----------



## Mickeefan

Just found this thread. I'll put my 2 cents in!


1)Name - Julie
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - Mickeefan (DISboards), JulieMickeefan (Twitter)
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 46
5)Location - Indianapolis, Indiana (for now)
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW=A LOT! DL=1 (in January)
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - because I'm single
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - Usually a "10", but right now it's staged because I'm trying to sell it so the Disney stuff has come down
10) Include a picture (optional) - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I have 4 Mickey tattoos


----------



## transnet87

1)Name: Nina
2)Nicknames used: Transnet87
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: 44  (how the heck did that happen!!)
5)Location: Florida
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): Divorced over 5 years/single
7) Kids:  Grown and out of the house and 1 fantastic GD 
8) Pets:  1 little chi-chi
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: WDW too many to count, over 20
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet new people that share a love of Disney
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...Let's face it, Disney movies and theme parks are magical, I rate it a 9+


----------



## DFD

bump​


----------



## DFD




----------



## Emm

1)Name   Emma
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)  Emm
3) female
4)Age 55
5)Location Tennessee
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
Disneyland once, when I was 13.
DisneyWorld ... let's see, 6 or 8 depending on how you count (two one day visits on the way somewhere else using a left over ticket from a previous visit). Most recent visit summer 2006.

8)Why are you on the singles thread?

Well, I thought I was on the "adults do Disney" thread-- I am going to Disney for the first time as an "adult" rather than a family thing and I wanted some ideas.  My SO and I have both been there with our respective kids, but this time it's going to be just us.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld

Definitely a 5.  I enjoy DisneyWorld for holidays, but I can forget Disney most of the rest of the year.

10) Include a picture (optional) 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know

I was active on the old DIS boards in 2000, and posted a trip report at the beginning of 2001. Then I had to stop cold turkey because the DIS was taking too much of my time.  Maybe this time I'll be more moderate.


----------



## captaindavidhook

1)Name: David
2)Nicknames used: hmmm let me think on that 
3) Gender: male
4)Age: 37
5)Location: NJ
6)Current availability: single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: in Aug would make 3 times
Why are you on the singles thread? : looking to make some new friends
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: I would say a 8
10) Include a picture: I have plenty pm me or go to my facebook 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: ask away i'm an open book


----------



## kimono rose

1.) Name: I'm not comfortable giving that out, sorry. 
2.) Nicknames used (i e Dismates, ect): My user name for here is kimono rose, I'm not a Dismates member, should I be?
3.) Male or Female: Female (if you couldn't tell from the user name!)
4.) Age: 24
5.) Location: South Western U.S. (I'm not comfortable giving out where I'm from, sorry)
6.) Current Availability (i e single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Single
7.) How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or DisneyLand- Once each, well actually I've only been to Hollywood Studios in Disney World so I don't know if that counts. 
8.) Why are you on the singles thread? Because I'm tired of being single. 
9.) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney- where 1 is a "Walt Who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- Either a 7 or 8
10.) Include a picture (optional) Sorry I can't do that now. 
11.) Anything else you may think someone would want to know- Not really, if you're that curious you can always ask.


----------



## rebecca06261

kimono rose said:


> 1.) Name: I'm not comfortable giving that out, sorry.
> 2.) Nicknames used (i e Dismates, ect): My user name for here is kimono rose, I'm not a Dismates member, should I be?
> 3.) Male or Female: Female (if you couldn't tell from the user name!)
> 4.) Age: 24
> 5.) Location: South Western U.S. (I'm not comfortable giving out where I'm from, sorry)
> 6.) Current Availability (i e single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Single
> 7.) How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or DisneyLand- Once each, well actually I've only been to Hollywood Studios in Disney World so I don't know if that counts.
> 8.) Why are you on the singles thread? Because I'm tired of being single.
> 9.) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney- where 1 is a "Walt Who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- Either a 7 or 8
> 10.) Include a picture (optional) Sorry I can't do that now.
> 11.) Anything else you may think someone would want to know- Not really, if you're that curious you can always ask.



Why the strict anonymity? I'm just confused as to why you'd want to post that you're single and looking because you're tired of being alone but yet won't divulge even the most common acceptable details of yourself.  As for the smart-alack remark in #3, one thing I've learned over the years is that most of the names around here tend to be misleading. We've had many people proclaim their names to be of masculine decent, but their gender is in fact female and vice versa. Look, no one asked you to post, you decided to do that on your own. If you weren't comfortable with the questions, perhaps this mode of introductions (or any match-making via internet mode) isn't your cup of tea.  

Sorry for the chit chat OP!


----------



## kimono rose

Wow Rebecca, you sure know how to make someone feel welcome. I think your comment was unnecessary and rude. I came to the Disboards because I wanted to meet people (possibly a guy) who is into Disney as much as I am. I didn't give away a lot of informtaion about me because I don't know anyone, if someone were to contact me and we began talking I would share these things with them. As for the comment about me being male or female, I was being sarcastic, that's my humor, I thought other people would get it and laugh not be offended by it. You know I came here to make friends, but maybe I shouldn't have since you seem so bothered by what I posted.


----------



## rebecca06261

^I'm sorry you felt is was rude Kimono, but based on the number of private messages I received after posting what I did, I still feel it was appropriate, as did a number of other readers. If you reread your original post, you will see that it comes across as just plain odd and confusing. You stated that if people wanted to know about you, they could ask. Isn't that the point of the questions- _to ask a question and illicit an answer_?? Response to the thread was purely voluntary but basically, your response looked like this in a nutshell: "I'm a 24 y/o Disney fan who either lives in CA, NV, UT, NM, AZ, KS, AK, TX, or LA, and I'm not telling you my real name either because you might figure out what state I live in. I'm also not going to tell you my gender because you should already know that because I'm no Japanese gardener and _unless_ you're a male Japanese gardener who has a thing for Geishas, you'd know I'm a girl (nevermind I didn't give you my name to help you figure it out"  That's how it comes across to the general reader. Now do you understand why we were confused (and a little annoyed?)  

Welcome to the disboards (and I do sincerely mean that.)


----------



## everydaymathchick

I'm sorry, but I've got to speak up here.  Let's just all enjoy the boards.    There's plenty of people in this thread who haven't given much more info than kimono rose.  I'm sure as she gets more comfortable on the boards, she'll be willing to disclose more info about herself, but for now let's just welcome her.    Goodness, I don't even have my info in this thread, but I do read it, and I was kind of shocked when I got to this last page.   It's up to each individual how much or little (s)he wants to share... let's allow each person to make that choice.  Perhaps a helpful PM would have been taken better than calling kimono rose out on the public boards?   

OK chit-chat done here.    Don't want this thread to end up closed... seems like lots have enjoyed it.


----------



## Tammylynn

Hoping to keep the thread going...

1)Name Tammy
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) TammyLynn
3)Male or female Female
4)Age 31
5)Location Sacramento, Ca
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Recently single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland 
Disneyland, more times than I can count!  It's my favorite childhood memory!  Disney World, 3 times.  I'm here right now!
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Looking to meet like-minded and interesting people.  
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld I'd say a 7-8
10) Include a picture (optional) Ok!  Here I am holding hands with my new boyfriend.  This was taken earlier this week! 


​11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know I'm a new pin trader, I love pretty much any Disney ride/attraction ( I DO have to admit, I'm not unhappy to see Honey, I Shrunk the Audience go), and LOVE finding out more Disney secrets and Walt Disney facts!


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

1)Name Laura
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) disneyshakeygirl
3)Male or female F. 
4)Age 23. 
5)Location Ontario, Canada 
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland? Disneyland - 1; Disney World - 6 Times
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Looking to make friends 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld- 6 or 7
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - I just finished my final year of college.


----------



## PaulaSB12

1Name Paula
2 nickname used PaulaB or PaulaSB 
3 Sex Female
4 somewhere over 30 but after a 12 hour shift feel about 100
5 Location Just outside Kettering UK
6 Single
7 How many visits to WDW 6
8 Why am I here because I like the company
9 my level of disney is about 6
10 sorry no picture i really don't like having my picture taken
11 I have 2 half allotment plots and intend to start keeping chickens and ducks for eggs and meat.


----------



## DFD




----------



## Supergoofy20p

1)Name George
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) gg,Supergoofy
3) male
4)Age 34
5)Location Dallas,Texas
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
Ok 1 in 1992 but I felt rushed I was with a High School Band Trip and we where at mk for 5 hrs and epcot 1/2 a day so not enough just a "taste". So in technical terms 0 1st trip in 9 days from today 

8)Why are you on the singles thread?

to meet other disney freaks like me  or disney nuts or whatever you want to call us disney fans there we go 

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld

is 100 a choice??? if not then 10+++++++++

10) Include a picture (optional) 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know I am a huge Disney fan that at work they are sick and tired of me singing disney songs and talking nothing but Disney all day long. I am also a professional clown and do face painting and clowning around I am still working on doing twisting if you live in the dallas,Texas area and would like to know prices drop me an email at ggthepartyman@gmail.com thanks!!


----------



## DFD




----------



## Kfyr23

1)Kyle
2)
3)Male
4)30
5)Central Florida
6)Going through Divorce
7)To many to count Disneyworld. 
8)Having Fun
9)8


----------



## hms1016

1. Heather
2)hms1016 (name on boards)
3)female
4)35
5)Pittsburgh, PA
6)single
7)DisneyWorld -12  times Disneyland - 2 times DCL - once
8)Would love to met someone that shares my love for Disney and meet more people that are Disney addicts
9)10 my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld


----------



## teachandref

Love reading these threads! Glad so many people love this place


----------



## DFD




----------



## Dizmom0923

1)Name Danielle
3) female
4)Age 35
5)Location New Orleans, LA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
every year since I was 3 

8)Why are you on the singles thread?

to mmeet others who have the same love of Disney as I do...

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld

10

10) Include a picture (optional)


----------



## tawasdave




----------



## DFD




----------



## wlsirola

1)My name is Lauren
2)I don't really have any nicknames
3)Female
4)I'm 28
5)I live about 45 minutes from Disney 
6) I'm married
7) My husband and I have annual passes, so we've been to Disney ALOT
8) I'm here to possibly meet new friends, and to get ideas on some things
   to do at Disney that I would have never known about otherwise.
9) My love for Disney is a 10. I have no Disney decor at my house, but there's no other place I'd rather be.

11) My husband I love to tent camp at Ft Wilderness. We usually go for a long weekend. I don't think I'm willing to go again until it gets a bit cooler.


----------



## KC78

1)Kristi
2)Mommy 
3)female
4)31
5)Massachusetts
6)single
7)3 times. 1987, 2008, 2009 and currently planning a trip for Nov. 2010
8)I would love to find someone who loves and appreciates Disney as much as I do
9)I'd say a 10...my house isn't decked out in Disney but I'm always thinking about my next trip!!! It truly is the one place where all my stress is gone and I am in total happiness and wonder.


----------



## DFD




----------



## rainydayplay

1)Name Kim
2)Nicknames used RainyDayPlay
3) Female
4)Age 30
5)Location Alabama
6)Current availability Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland?  5 to WDW, with trip #6 planned in December and hoping for a DL trip in a few years.

8)Why are you on the singles thread?  Because I'm single...and, well...if we're going to turn this WDW trip thing into an annual event (this will be 3rd year in a row) and if I'm ever going to possibly get married....better be someone who understands WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY!!!  

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: 8.  My house can't be mistaken for Disney World, but my friends and co-workers know not to diss Disney around me and aren't surprised when I have something new that is Disney or hear I am going to Disney World.


----------



## JaOdNaM

1)Jonathan
2)Logueanator (Low-Guh-Nator)
3)Male
4)21
5)Lake Charles, Louisiana
6)Single
7)about 6
8)I'm a fireman and it's hard to keep a steady relationship
9)I'd say about a 7 I love disney world and I have a few disney-firefighter decorations around the house.
10) see avatar
11)I plan on one day getting married at WDW (even if it will cost an arm and a leg, and a couple thousands d


----------



## BlueIrish

1)Valerie
2)no real nicknames
3)female
4)25
5)Chicago
6)single
7)6 at disneyworld 1 at disneyland
8)well im single and looking for a guy that wants to take some trips to Disney
9)7 or 8
10)avatar


----------



## Goofyish

1)Name - Tim
     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) - Goofyish
     3)Male or female - Male
     4)Age - 47 in August
     5)Location - Leicestershire, UK
     6)Current availability - Currently married, soon to be separated 
     7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld -4 times
     8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Plan to do a solo trip to WDW to see if the magic will ease some emotional pain. Hopefully staying in POR
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?"  and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 8
    10) Include a picture (optional) -




    11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - although a Brit, I love baseball!


----------



## santadog

1)Name
Jim
     2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
Mostly "Santadog" occasionally "Toyologist" 
3)Male or female
Male
     4)Age
45
     5)Location
Madison, Wisconsin
     6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)
Single, (Fulltime custodial father) 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
WDW 20 + DLR 6 
8)Why are you on the singles thread?
Thought it may be a way to meet other single parents who frequent the parks
     9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10          is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld
6
10) Include a picture (optional)


----------



## DFD




----------



## DFD




----------



## DisneyDreamerMN

1)Name - Jamie
2)Nicknames used - DisneyDreamerMN
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - 29
5)Location - Minnesota
6)Current availability- Married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 3 times for DW
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - I am not on a singles thread, I thought this was for adults OR solo travelers.... I am an adult 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - 7
10) Include a picture (optional) - working on it 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know....just ask!


----------



## vettegirl

)Name -Lori
2)Nicknames used - Vettegirl
3)Male or female - Female
4)Age - 31
5)Location - San Antonio, Texas
6)Current availability- Married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - 4 times DW
3 times DL, 1 time DLP
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - Thought this was adults??? 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?"  8 
10) Include a picture (optional) - pics are in my sigge!
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know....just ask! 
__________________


----------



## everydaymathchick

Joanna, age 27, female

DFW area in Texas

everydaymathchick on disdates

Single

Been to Disney World 4 times and am going back again for 8 days over Thanksgiving week

I'm on the singles thread because it's fun here.  Away from these boards, most of my friends don't *get* my love of WDW.  It's nice to be able to talk to people who understand and embrace it.  (Oh and meeting someone of the male variety who loves Disney like I do would be lovely. )

My love of Disney is around a 7 or 8.  I have Disney accents in my apartment.  Hidden Mickeys can be found on some of my belongings (sticker on my iPhone, purse design, earrings, etc).  I love visiting WDW, and it is defintely my happy place, but I have other interests too.  

Anything else I want someone to know?  Hmmm.  I am a Christian, and I have a passion for life.  I believe loyalty and forgiveness is often underrated in today's culture, and I tend to feel deeply and fall fast despite the risks involved.  PM me if you want to know more or head over to disdates.  

(Click to enlarge)
Me dressed as "Water Woman", a super hero for my church's VBS:




At the World of Coca-Cola in Atlanta, GA:


----------



## DMass

1)Name-Phil
2)Nicknames used-DMass
3)Male or female-Male
4)Age-47
5)Location-Massachusettes
6)Current availability-single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland-World twice,Land never
8)Why are you on the singles thread?-Because.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney-6


----------



## PirateMel

DMass said:


> 1)Name-Phil
> 2)Nicknames used-DMass
> 3)Male or female-Male
> 4)Age-47
> 5)Location-Massachusettes
> 6)Current availability-single
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland-World twice,Land never
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread?-Because.
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney-6



Welcome Neighbor!


----------



## Gina

1) Name - *Gina*
2) Nicknames used - *"crazy4disney" on DisDates*
3) *Female*
4) Age - *43*
5) Location - *Friendswood, TX*
6) Current availability - *Been divorced since '97*
7) How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - *DL once when I was 5, and WDW nearly every December or February*
8) Why are you on the singles thread? - *Because I refuse to be with someone who rolls their eyes at my Disney addiction* 
9) Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - *Really, is there anyone here less than a 10?* 
10) Include a picture (optional) - *Will have to add one later when I get home from work*
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - *I'm a single parent to a truly awesome 14 yr old son, a gamer, a football fan, a bookwork, a proud nerd, and always a princess.*


----------



## Princesssbz

1)Name: Sarah
2)Nicknames used: PrincessSBZ
3)Sex: F
4)Age:29
5)FL (originally Jersey..so Jersey girl here)
6)Current availability: Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: too many to count
8)Why are you on the singles thread: to find other singles/single parents to meet up with when we go....make new friends =)
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 10
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Feel free to ask!


----------



## SarRoc1020

1)Name-Sarah
2)Nicknames used-SarRoc1020; CBR_Princess
3)Male or female-Female
4)Age-26
5)Location-Western NYS
6)Current availability- Married
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- WDW 5 times
8)Why are you on the singles thread?- Did a solo trip in 2006; no kids
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney-8


----------



## duckybelle

1)Name - Bobbie
2)Nicknames used: duckybelle
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 36 in August
5)Location - Arkansas
6)Current availability - divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld -too many to count
8)Why are you on the singles thread? - make new friends, see who's out there!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney: is 15 an option?

Pic is in my avatar!


----------



## Dismom55

1)Name - Dorothy
2)Nicknames used - Dot, Dismom
3)Male or female - F
4)Age - 55
5)Location - outside Dayton, Ohio
6)Current availability - married. almost 38 yrs
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld - 4
8)Why are you on the singles thread? -Hubby does not like to go to WDW all that much, so I like to learn what others do at Disney when alone. Presently my Disney companion is my 22 yr old daughter.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney - 9 1/2
10) Include a picture (optional) - No picutres to share.


----------



## KristyK

HI There Everyone!!

1)Name   KRISTY 
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)  KRISTY 
3)Male or female  100% FEMALE 
4)Age  48 
5)Location  SPACE COAST FLORIDA 
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) VERY HAPPILY MARRIED! 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland  DL-3 WDW-ABOUT 15 SO FAR 
8)Why are you on the singles thread? NOT ON A SINGLES THREAD, IN A SOLO TRAVELERS AND ADULT TRAVELERS THREAD
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld  9 
10) Include a picture (optional)I'LL TRY AND FIGURE OUT HOW!
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know JUST ASK, IF IT'S NOT TOO PERSONAL, I'M PRETTY OPEN!


----------



## DFD




----------



## DFD




----------



## Bethannk511

1)Name : Beth Ann
2)Nicknames used : Most people call me Bethy or Bethany
3)Male or female : Female
4)Age : 28
5)Location : New Jersey
6)Current availability : Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland : I think i'm up to 17 or 18 but I can't remember anymore!!
8)Why are you on the singles thread? : Traveling solo this November and love to hear everyone's comments about their solo trips!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld : 10...it's an addiction
10) Include a picture : See below
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Love my life, love my friends, love my family and all things Disney!!






This is me 8/30/2010 the day i got my braces off!! I hated my teeth, didn't have braces as a kid so got them on as an adult. Had them for 1 year and it was the best thing I ever did!


----------



## rhpaw




----------



## Miriade

1)Name *Virginia*
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) *Gigi and at Disboards miriade*
3) *Female*
4)Age 
5)Location *São Paulo/SP-Brazil*
http://wikitravel.org/en/S%C3%A3o_Paulo
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, *in a relationship*, married)
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland
*I am going for the very first time in five days*.
8)Why are you on the singles thread?*Well, I thought I was on the "adults do Disney" thread-- I am going to Disney for the first time as an "adult". Just our inner children -I'll be probably bouncing and clapping most of the time and my fiance will roll his eyes and think i'm silly-nilly*
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld *well, it's a 5. I can enjoy disney at movies, music and clothing but I do not go hunting for disney material.*
10) Include a picture (optional) *See my siggy for my PTR and my avatar*
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know *I am getting pretty exited so much I cannot foccus on my work and I barely can stop thinking about packing and the long 12 hours trip from são Paulo to Orlando! I've never ever been so much time in a plane!*


----------



## TortugaDave

1)Name Dave
2)Nicknames used Rosie, TortugaDave
3)Male 
4)Age 39
5)Location Atlanta GA
6) divorced 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- Not sure, but not enough 
8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet a nice girl to get to know and maybe more
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney I would say a solid 7
10) Include a picture (optional)


----------



## nurse.darcy

TortugaDave said:


> 1)Name Dave
> 2)Nicknames used Rosie, TortugaDave
> 3)Male
> 4)Age 39
> 5)Location Atlanta GA
> 6) divorced
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland- Not sure, but not enough
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread? To meet a nice girl to get to know and maybe more
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney I would say a solid 7
> 10) Include a picture (optional)



Welcome Back Dave.


----------



## acm563




----------



## Serenity82

1)Name: Serena
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) none on dismates, elsewhere lilcricket
3)Male or female Female
4)Age...beyond carbon dating
5)Location: Within the Confederate USA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)Divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland DL 0...WDW lost count
8)Why are you on the singles thread? to converse with people who are used to hearing: "What let me guess, you are going to Disney *again*???????"
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld ...9
10) Include a picture (optional) I wouldnt want to stun you with my beauty
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: will add this later if anything comes to mind


----------



## marion2610

1)Marion
     2)marion2610
     3)female
     4)27
     5)Germany
     6)single
     7)DL Paris 3x, WDW 1x
     8)cause i am a single
     9)9
    10)i am not able to put a foto online, sorry!
    11) no


----------



## DFD

*bump*


----------



## DFD

bump!


----------



## DFD




----------



## acm563

bumpity, bump


----------



## DisCamper

1)Name Todd
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
3)Male 
4)Age 40
5)Location Jupiter , Fl
6)Current availability single
7)How many times have you been to Disney World. 180 times. last time was for 8 months 15 days
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Looking you a single that loves Disney as much as I Do
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney... 10
10)Last 4th July at the fort




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know. More will come in time


----------



## thumbalyna

1)Name - Tryna
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) Thumbalyna
3)Male or female - female
4)Age - 33
5)Location - Scranton PA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland DL Zero - DW 9
8)Why are you on the singles thread? looking for fellow dis fans 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - about 7
10) Include a picture (optional) not sure how to do this
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - just looking for someone that has the love for disney too, the people i work with and are friends with just dont get it


----------



## acm563

thumbalyna said:


> 1)Name - Tryna
> 2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) Thumbalyna
> 3)Male or female - female
> 4)Age - 33
> 5)Location - Scranton PA
> 6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - single
> 7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland DL Zero - DW 9
> 8)Why are you on the singles thread? looking for fellow dis fans
> 9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - about 7
> 10) Include a picture (optional) *not sure how to do this*
> 11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - just looking for someone that has the love for disney too, the people i work with and are friends with just dont get it



Upload a pic to photobucket or another photo hosting site then copy the img tag and put here...you can preview your post to be certain you are using the correct tag...
Hope that helps


----------



## acm563




----------



## Gerweniel

1)Jill
2)EpcotNights on DisDates! 
3)I'm a lady!
4)47
5)Dutchess County, NY (near NY/CT/MA borders)
6)Divorced. Single since 2003. Proud mom of soon to be 18 y/o & 16 y/o boys.
7)I've been to "My Laughing Place" WDW about 15 times and Disneyland 1 time.
8)Soon to be empty-nester wants to find a gentleman who loves Disney, WDW, DL and DCL. 
9)I would say I am a nine as far as Disney love goes. I'm not totally over the top yet. 
11) I'm looking for a partner to share the magic with! 
That's me below with my "Key to the Kingdom" pin from my solo trip in March.


----------



## franandaj

1)Name Alison
2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) None really
3)Male or  female
4)Age  40 something
5)Location  Long Beach, CA
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship,  married)
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld 7 or Disneyland no way to even count!
8)Why are you on the singles thread?  Hey! I thought this thread said Disney for *Adults* and Solo Travelers.  I was just trying to avoid baby and kid TRs!
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 my house could be mistaken for DisneyLand    10) Include a picture (optional)  I'm the one on the left.





11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know Not looking to hook up, just looking to find others who love Disney, Food and enjoy the magic.  We love to visit both DLR and WDW and since none of our family or friends "get it", I'd love to find others here that we could meet up with (if our schedules collide) that do "get it"!


----------



## acm563

bump


----------



## DFD




----------



## laracroft

1)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) LA
2)female
3)Age 37
4)Location North Florida
5)Current availability (going thru a divorce, soon single)
6)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld 7 or Disneyland 4
7)Why are you on the singles thread? I just wanna make friends with those who love Disney like I do!!
8)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 my house could be mistaken for DisneyLand (9++++++++++)


----------



## Katwillow

1)Name - Kathleen

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc) Katwillow

3)Male or female - Female 

4)Age - 48

5)Location - Currently...Buffalo, NY

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married) - Divorced AND available 

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland - WDW lost count  many vacations and many day trips 

8)Why are you on the singles thread? Looking to make new friends who love Disney as much as I do.  Looking for someone to "share the MAGIC" with.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld - right now "0" - all my stuff is in storage in FL 

10) Include a picture (optional) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is a self-photo of me taken in September hiking through the Panama Rocks in Panama, NY.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know - my kids are "grown & gone (they are 28 & 29)" but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy others...also...I'm 6ft


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

1) Robin
2) My friends have this annoying habit of calling me "Robinista" they think it makes me sound more Cuban since I don't look like it  Family members call me Rob (not the most feminine name in the world) 
3) Female
4) 18
5) I currently live in Colorado, but I will be in the Career Start Program at Disney World in Feb. I plan on making Orlando my permanent home. 
6)Current availability: Single 
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: About 14 times 
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: To meet new people and hopefully a great guy who loves Disney as much as I do 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 10. I have always dreamed of working at Disney World, and I made it happen. I have the biggest love for the entire franchise, and especially for the theme parks. They made me believe in magic 
10) Include a picture (optional)




11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know?
If you would like to get to know please feel free to PM me  I would love to meet new people!


----------



## DFD




----------



## D23Ry

1)Name: Ryan
2)Nicknames used: Ry
3)Male or female: Male
4)Age: 32 
5)Location: Near Los Angeles
6)Current availability: single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: 3 times to Disneyworld, too many times to count to Disneyland. Need to get on a cruise sometime
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: Meet some people 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: I'd say i'm a 7ish. I have some stuff in my house, but not too much. 
10) Include a picture: Put one on my avatar 
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Send me a message if you want to chat


----------



## Uuaww

1)Name: Ted
2)Nicknames used: N/A
3)Male or female: Male
4)Age: 24
5)Location: St Croix, Virgin Islands
6)Current availability: single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: 3 times to DisneyWorld, 5 to Disneyland
8)Why are you on the singles thread?: To find my princess, duh
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 6, Love going, love the movies/video games (Kingdom Hearts ftw)
10) Include a picture: See below
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Yes, I live in the Caribbean, and PM if you'd like to chat, oh and I love plants


----------



## DFD

Bump!


----------



## Princess Janay

1)Name
Janay

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
Princess Janay

3)Male or female
*Looks down* Female

4)Age
22  but as wise as they come

5)Location
Miami Fl


6)Current availability 
My LIFE IS PRETTY CRAZY i WORK 364-27-7 but I make time for the one I love

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld ?
Over 30+


8)Why are you on the singles thread?
 I want to find someone that has a special place in their heart for mickey. Just like me.

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld

Im a proud 10++ My friends call me to book their trips !

10)


----------



## DFD

_*bumptiousness!!!*_


----------



## Funball

1)Name: Sara 

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):  funball

3)Male or female: female

4)Age: 31

5)Location: orange county

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): in a relationship,my bf is also a dismember!

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland : Disneyland and i go 9 times a month!

8)Why are you on the singles thread?: I’m not single, but I wanted to explore other forums, get to know other people, maybe make a new friend!

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  I’d say 10!

10) Include a picture (optional):





 

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: mm not at this moment!


----------



## Super 27

1)Name: Marc

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc): none

3)Male or female: Male

4)Age: 22

5)Location: Chicago

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married): single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: been to WDW about 30 times. actually have never been to DL

8)Why are you on the singles thread?: Just kind of stumbled across it actually. I usually frequent the theme park, resorts, and transportation boards but saw some interesting posts over here so thought I'd stop in and say hi

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: gonna have to go with an 8. I'm pretty much a huge fan of anything Disney, but I'm into WDW way more than the movies, TV shows, anything else like that...

10) Include a picture (optional)





11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: can't really think of anything, but PM me if you wanna chat!


----------



## miss-t

1)Name:Tiffany

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc):miss-t

3)Male or female:female

4)Age:26

5)Location:Atlanta, GA

6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married):single

7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneylandisney World-countless, I was a CP, Disneyland-not yet!

8)Why are you on the singles thread?
Mainly to talk to people my own age, but If I met someone that would be great

9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:9

10) Include a picture (optional)
I don't have enough posts yet!

11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: I can't think of anything, but if you want to know something just message me!


----------



## JEThompson99

1)Name: Justin
2)Nicknames: That Guy
3)Male 
4)Age: 25
5)Location: Maryland
6)Current availability: Single
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: 7 and getting ready for #8
8)Why are you on the singles thread? Just goofing off and passing the time and it seems like there's some really cool people on here.
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld: 8 or 9
10) Include a picture (optional)
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: Jesus is my life, Disney is my hobby.  Oh yeah and I love to laugh as much as Uncle Albert on Mary Poppins.


----------



## DFD

Bump! (ttester!!!)



JEThompson99 said:


> 1)Name: Justin
> 2)Nicknames: That Guy
> 5)Location: Maryland


----------



## tawasdave

El Bumpo


----------



## flrose

1)Name: Rose Mary  

2)Nicknames used ( ie Dismates, etc)
3)Male or female: Female
4)Age: according to my birth certificate I'm 54 but, in my mind I'm forever younger5)Location: Jacksonville, Fl
6)Current availability: divorced
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland: DL=1, DW= lots
8)Why are you on the singles thread? It would be nice sharing my love of Disney with someone else who "gets it". 
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld:  1010) Include a picture (optional)  Will try to figure this one out later.
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know: ????


----------



## miceli20

Name
2)Nicknames  miceli
3)Male or female  female
4)Age 41
5)Location  Louisiana
6)Current availability (ie.single, divorced, widow, in a relationship, married)going through divorce
7)How many times have you been to DisneyWorld or Disneyland about 15
8)Why are you on the singles thread? to meet someone who loves Disney as much as me and maybe more
9)Scale from 1-10 your love of Disney...where a 1 is "Walt who?" and 10 is my house could be mistaken for DisneyWorld 10
10) Include a picture (optional) it's my avatar
11) Anything else you may think someone may want to know just PM me and ask


----------

